# R.I.P Our Beloved Queen Elizabeth ... please leave your comments or memories here



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

We have lost our Queen of 70 years... age 96  years old... the real queen of  our hearts...

Today we have a new King.. who will be crowned shortly... 

For now we pay tribute to the most hard working woman and Sovereign the country has ever known .. a woman who never flitched from Duty... a loyal wife and mother...

May she R. I. P ..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 8, 2022)

Oh no, I am so sorry to read this. My deepest sympathy to all who call her their Queen.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## caroln (Sep 8, 2022)

A sad day indeed.  Being American I can't call her _my_ queen, but somehow it feels like it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 8, 2022)

you will be missed, your majesty


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 8, 2022)

Holly,,I'm sadden  to read of the Queen's  death.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP Elizabeth, Queen Mum.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

It's so sad to see how quickly  her health depreciated  in less than a year .. here she is 7 months after Philip died looking Hale and Healthy , in October 2021... with Charles


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 8, 2022)

So sorry to hear this....RIP your majesty....


----------



## Della (Sep 8, 2022)

Oh, I was hoping she would make to 100. 

 What a wonderful example she's been for everyone from any country.  She always put her duty to her country just behind her Christian duty to her God and both far ahead of any selfish concerns. always dignified, always saying and doing just the right thing, always tireless in her many chores.

God bless the Queen.
Long live the King.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 8, 2022)

On V E Day.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP, Queen Elizabeth with your beloved Philip.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 8, 2022)

Holly, who assumes the Head of State position now?


----------



## Devi (Sep 8, 2022)

My condolences to all. What a great monarch.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 8, 2022)

As she promised she gave it her all. RIP Queen Elizabeth, you will be missed in future years.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 8, 2022)

My heart is so full. I can’t put it into words.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2022)

*"Lightness of Being" (2004)*​


*Photo by Canadian photographer Chris Levine  *


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 8, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Holly, who assumes the Head of State position now?


Charles will automatically become King.

Long live the King.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 8, 2022)

A grievously sad day.  I find myself overcome.  My deepest condolences to those whose Queen she was.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *"Lightness of Being" (2004)*​
> View attachment 238342
> 
> *Photo by Canadian photographer Chris Levine  *



*The Uncharacteristically Serene Photograph Was Snapped Between Poses*

While almost celestial in appearance, the photograph is also a decidedly human portrait. Here Queen Elizabeth II bears the badges of age, with a shock of white hair and wrinkles lining her face. Yet the image nevertheless exudes power and a sense of calm and serenity. The Queen sits against a blank gray backdrop that could be imagined as the state of her mind. 'Lightness of Being' is unique in that it captures a sense of calm around the famously energetic monarch.

“One thing all artists will tell you is that the Queen does not sit still. And you really cannot say, ‘Ma’am, will you please bloody well sit still,’” said one portraitist, John Wonnacott, who painted the royal family in 2000. Levine brought a tempering influence: “Increasingly my work and direction have been informed directly out of meditation. Stillness is a portal to the divine, and by taking my subjects towards stillness, it allows for a more soulful connection with the subject, and that light radiates in the work,” he has said of the image.

Levine is known for photographs that explore the outer limits of light’s relationship to photography, including holograms, and the staging for this shot was particularly bright. “My Queen sittings took place not long after I first found meditation. I was very conscious of Her Majesty’s breathing and timed the 3D camera pass with her breathing cycle to infuse a sense of calm into the image. Lightness of Being was captured when I asked Ma’am to rest between camera passes,” said Levine.

Ahead of the sitting, the royal staff called Levine to choose a few items for the queen to wear for the portrait. “Up until that point, I had assumed I’d be working with whatever Ma’am decides to wear on the day and I was ok with that, but instead I got to style Her Majesty and that included making a selection from the Crown Jewels,” Levine explained. Among Levine’s selections the George IV State Diadem tiara, also known as the Diamond Diadem, which Elizabeth II had worn during her coronation. 

“I chose the diadem for its beautiful understated simplicity compared to some of the more ornate creations, and for its cross,” Levine noted. The crown is encoded with regal iconography, too. It was first commissioned by the lavish-living George IV in 1820 and has since been worn by queens and their consorts on official occasions. The diadem is decorated with some 1,333 diamonds weighing a total of 320 carats. An icon of the throne, the crown appears on stamps and currency and was often sported by Queen Victoria. Symbolically, the diadem boasts four bouquets of roses, thistles, and shamrocks—references to England, Scotland, and Ireland, and the queen’s dominion over those regions.

Queen Elizabeth was often depicted wearing pearls. In Levine’s portrait, her usual three strands are reduced to an elegant single strand. While a seemingly innocuous choice, the inclusion of pearls has deep symbolic import. English Queens have worn pearls since time immemorial. Pearls are traditional for queens going back 1,000 years—there has never been a queen who didn’t wear pearls.” For Queen Elizabeth II, pearls also held familial significance. Taking a cue from her namesake, the queen’s parents gave her a chain to which they added two pearls on every birthday. Upon her father’s coronation, the queen was given a full necklace in 1937.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 8, 2022)

I love thinking about how she drove an ambulance during WWII. May she Rest In Peace.  

Somif Charles in now King, what does that make Camilla?


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 8, 2022)

Sad, this day that we all knew was coming has finally arrived. The Queen had great faith and is now with the love of her life, she deserves that well earned rest. Probably the most admired woman in the world, she was gracious, dignified, funny with a wealth of knowledge. 

R.I.P Queen Elizabeth


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 8, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> I love thinking about how she drove an ambulance during WWII. May she Rest In Peace.
> 
> Somif Charles in now King, what does that make Camilla?


The Royal Family’s announcement referred to her as Queen Consort


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Charles will automatically become King.
> 
> Long live the King.


He is already King.. King Charles lll... the coronation is just a formality...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> The Royal Family’s announcement referred to her as Queen Consort


Indeed she is...


----------



## Seren (Sep 8, 2022)

I am absolutely and utterly devastated. RIP, Your Majesty. Thank you for your years of unmatched self-sacrifice, dedication and service. We will surely miss you more than words could ever express.

As Her Majesty wished...Long live The King and His Queen Consort, Camilla..


----------



## Ronni (Sep 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> It's so sad to see how quickly  her health depreciated  in less than a year .. here she is 7 months after Philip died looking Hale and Healthy , in October 2021... with Charles


Last photo of her.


----------



## jet (Sep 8, 2022)

R I P Liz,,,,,


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Colleen (Sep 8, 2022)

I was born in 1946 and she assumed her royal duties in 1952, so she's been reining my whole life. I'm sure she's having a happy reunion with all her loved ones, especially Philip (who probably greeted her ), who have gone before. I'm also sure it's a very happy day for her. RIP, dear lady. She was a perfect example of dignity, strength, and sense of duty and responsibility.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 8, 2022)

Wow!  This site is the first that I am hearing about this.  She has been the Queen of England almost all my life.  Last I heard was that the Boris Johnson was up in Scotland; quickly followed by the new Prime Minister.  I am so sorry to hear this.  The Brits don't need it this year as they have plenty of problems with the hot weather, the high price of fuel, hydro and groceries.  I like to remember the UK in better times.

Too bad she didn't make 100 but as they say when it's your time to go, it's your time to go.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2022)

Although she was obviously not my queen, I was always fascinated by her. Along with all the pomp and majesty, she was always very human.  I loved the fact that she sometimes disguised herself as a commoner and went out among the crowds of people,, where she was never recognized. And the fact that she did military service during WW2 as an automobile mechanic, and liked to drive her own car after that. I get the feeling that she had a great sense of humor.

She will be missed. She was one of a kind.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Reunited with her beloved Prince


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

She provided such an example of commitment, and of service, and strength of women, and stability, for her country and for people around the world.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 8, 2022)

I've read that Balmoral was her favorite residence and place for R&R. Nice that she could be there at the end of her life.


----------



## MountainRa (Sep 8, 2022)

REST IN PEACE.

She has certainly earned it. Always put her duties first.


----------



## Seren (Sep 8, 2022)

Just a couple of reason why we love her so much:











There was no one like her. Never will be.

Thank you, Ma’am, for everything xxx


----------



## Lara (Sep 8, 2022)

_Queen Elizabeth_
fine*art *america


----------



## Blessed (Sep 8, 2022)

She was a woman loved and respected world wide. She was a queen to the world, we all loved her.  The rest of world mourns along with all those in the UK on this sad day.


----------



## Bella (Sep 8, 2022)

She was a great lady. Rest in peace, Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## rgp (Sep 8, 2022)

Never was a "Royal-watcher" , but I always liked her, always respected her .... 

May she rest in peace , my condolences to her family .


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Seren said:


> Just a couple of reason why we love her so much:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very happy she showed the world her sense of humour , and her acting skills before we lost her... altho' don't tell anyone, but she really didn't jump out of a helicopter..


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 8, 2022)

I love that bit with Paddington Bear!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> I love that bit with Paddington Bear!


yes me too..I've watched it about a dozen times now...


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes me too..I've watched it about a dozen times now...


and I laugh every time


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> and I laugh every time


me too.. every single time...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

R.I.P. Your Gracious Beautiful woman.
Thank you ma'am for 70 years of service.


----------



## spectratg (Sep 8, 2022)

The Queen is dead.  Long live the Queen!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

spectratg said:


> The Queen is dead.  Long live the Queen!


The Queen is dead. Long Live the King !


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


I can't stop crying.


----------



## Ceege (Sep 8, 2022)

Rest in peace, Queen Elizabeth.
You will be missed.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Tish said:


> I can't stop crying.


----------



## Chet (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

It's almost 10pm.. this is the scene outside Buckingham Palace on a wet  rainy night... despite the fact that The Queen and the royal family are not even in England..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 8, 2022)

People love/need the closeness of their kind, Fellow Humans I mean to celebrate with, to mourn with.  We seek out our commonality.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2022)

*Rainbows Appear at Windsor Castle and Buckingham Palace After Queen Elizabeth's Death

*

https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...-windsor-castle-queen-elizabeth-death-photos/


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *Rainbows Appear at Windsor Castle and Buckingham Palace After Queen Elizabeth's Death
> 
> View attachment 238363*
> 
> https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...-windsor-castle-queen-elizabeth-death-photos/


yes, only she wasn't at Windsor Castle ..or even in England. She was at her Beloved Balmoral Castle in Scotland


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sep 8, 2022)

Being 1/3 British (2/3 German), I have always been interested in British news and television. I hope all of my British ancestors give a great big loving "Hello Your Majesty and welcome to Heaven!", to  Queen Elizabeth. May she rest in peace. You were always one of the United States most cherished and dearest friends.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2022)

Nine in 10 living human beings were born after Elizabeth became Queen!​
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/09/08/queen-elizabeth-reign-world-population/


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes, only she wasn't at Windsor Castle ..or even in England. She was at her Beloved Balmoral Castle in Scotland



It still seems symbolic.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Nine in 10 living human beings were born after Elizabeth became Queen!​
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/09/08/queen-elizabeth-reign-world-population/


sorry PB..it's behind a Paywall for me.. but yes I can believe it. She was born a week after my father... and he's been gone since 2008... 

My mother was only 17 when Elizabeth became queen and my mother has been gone  for 50 years next year...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> It still seems symbolic.


Maybe.. but we did have a lot of rain today...I think I might have been more impressed if it had been over Balmoral Castle...or.. even Sandringham house near my daughter..  which is where she and Philip would retreat as a couple  to paint and ride horses.. together..


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2022)

My tears are now flowing freely.

The Queen is dead. 
Long live King Charles.
God save the King.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP beloved Queen. So many of us weep for you today.


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 8, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 8, 2022)

I woke this morning to the very sad news, New Zealand is grieving.
RIP Your Majesty Queen Elizabeth 11


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP Queen Elizabeth.  Thank you for all you have done.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2022)

I will never forget seeing her bright smile as she waved at our small crowd of young women running out to the street where her car was passing by. City Hall notified our office of the route her car was taking. It was a
special day that I will always remember.

May your soul Rest In Eternal Peace, dear Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## Leann (Sep 8, 2022)

Always the epitome of grace. There will never be another like her. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 8, 2022)

For me , the one and only Queen Elizabeth  and with her beautiful smile will never be forgotten
RIP Your Majesty


----------



## Serenity4321 (Sep 8, 2022)

It truly feels like a different world..I can't remember a time when there was no Queen Elizabeth. The only comfort I find is at least she will not suffer from more physical decline. Her 96 years was a blessing to her and to the world 
RIP Queen Elizabeth


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I will never forget seeing her bright smile as she waved at our small crowd of young women running out to the street where her car was passing by. City Hall notified our office of the route her car was taking. It was a
> special day that I will always remember.
> 
> May your soul Rest In Eternal Peace, dear Queen Elizabeth.


Me too.. can't remember how old I was ..somewhere between 12 and 14 I think ( so late 60's).. when she came to visit our city,and specifically the area where we lived.. WE all lined up along the pavements to watch the Cavalcade go by, and it must have been summer because the top was down on a Huge Burgundy Colour Limo.. I'd never seen such a huge car in my life.. . She was wearing lemon.. and had her signature white gloves on as she waved as the car drove slowly past. I was on the edge of the Kerb.. and was so close I could have touched that big shiny car...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2022)

Toronto City Hall today.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


I'm so sorry that you lost your Queen! May she rest in peace. At the same time, these photos are priceless! Thanks for sharing, @hollydolly!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## chic (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP. I remember when she toured America for our bicentennial celebration. She was such a special lady to so many.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## David777 (Sep 8, 2022)

May the Queen Rest In Peace and her worthy beloved spirit be saved by ultimate powers of this universe.

For this intelligent entity, the absolute worst thing about our organic human existence is our inevitable eventual mortal death.  Hearing of her passing put tears in my eyes.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## feywon (Sep 8, 2022)

Had a feeling when it was mentioned she usually greets new PMs in London. Didn't seem like her to break with custom lightly. 

I particularly admired her WWII service.  She took her role seriously, but also seemed like she didn't take any guff from anyone, and not just because she was Queen and didn't have to. 

Hope it is ok to mention that I hope whoever cares for her dogs knows to watch them for signs of grief. They meant so much to her, and i know for a fact dogs can feel the loss of their people.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

feywon said:


> Had a feeling when it was mentioned she usually greets new PMs in London. Didn't seem like her to break with custom lightly.
> 
> I particularly admired her WWII service.  She took her role seriously, but also seemed like she didn't take any guff from anyone, and not just because she was Queen and didn't have to.
> 
> Hope it is ok to mention that I hope whoever cares for her dogs knows to watch them for signs of grief. They meant so much to her, and i know for a fact dogs can feel the loss of their people.


The whole family own dogs, they're a very animal loving family ... so I'm sure someone will  take good care of them. Maybe Princess Anne will have them given that she lives on a farm.. how sweet of you to think of the dogs  welfare..


----------



## RnR (Sep 8, 2022)

Feeling so sad. Such a beautiful smile.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 8, 2022)

HollyDolly, thank you for the picture with Queen Mother Mary! I just happened one time to be visiting in Halifax, Nova Scotia, when she was visiting the Citadel, and witnessed a Canadian military performance for her. I was way up high and couldn’t hear much but there was so much love for this tiny charming little woman! Radiant. 
I’d like to put “like” and “love” and tearful eyes on everyone’s posts here. All United in respect for Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2022)

Thank you, @hollydolly, for all of the beautiful photographs. Her personality shines through at every stage of her life.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2022)

There has never been a better time to become a republic.

PS: Tell King Charles of Australia there is no need to visit.


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 8, 2022)

@hollydolly may our  hearts go on with the Christian values we all share.
Queen Elizabeth has gone home,
 Good and faithful servant....

*To all that have gone home 





*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> HollyDolly, thank you for the picture with Queen Mother Mary! I just happened one time to be visiting in Halifax, Nova Scotia, when she was visiting the Citadel, and witnessed a Canadian military performance for her. I was way up high and couldn’t hear much but there was so much love for this tiny charming little woman! Radiant.
> I’d like to put “like” and “love” and tearful eyes on everyone’s posts here. All United in respect for Queen Elizabeth.


Did you mean Elizabeth the Queen Mother... or Mary of Teck... ?.. the queens' grandmother ? Mary was tall for the time period.. whereas the Queen Mother was little.. as were her daughters..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Coronation of King George Vl ... Mary of Teck.. ( Kings' mother  and Elizabeth's grandmother) 

left is the Queen Mother.. and of course Elizabeth and Margaret in front..


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 8, 2022)

I’m sorry I got my names  mixed up. No I meant the dear little Queen Mother. I remember tall Queen Mary too.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

The Queen and her grandmother .. Mary of Teck..


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2022)

Wombat said:


> There has never been a better time to become a republic.
> 
> PS: Tell King Charles of Australia there is no need to visit.


Regardless of your beliefs, it is exceedingly disrespectful to bring them into this thread. People are mourning.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

*Oh how sad,.. it seems that the royal families' dash to get to Balmoral by private jet and private helicopter  before their mama and Grandma died was mostly in Vain...  Only Charles and Anne who were already in Scotland, got there in time. How devastating for the others.*.

_Senior royals dashed to be at the Queen's side on her deathbed yesterday after doctors dramatically gave her just hours to live, it was claimed last night.

However, only her eldest children, Charles and Anne, who were already in Scotland at the time of the Monarch's sudden turn for the worse, were able to make it in time to see her before her passing, sources say.

Andrew, Edward, his wife Sophie, and William all flew in from Berkshire via private jet to Aberdeen yesterday as they dashed to Balmoral to see her. But it is understood that they did not make it in time.

Prince Harry, who was due to attend a charity event with wife Meghan in London last night, also attempted to reach Balmoral in time. But he arrived at 8pm, nearly an hour-and-a-half after the public were informed of the Queen's death.

It comes as Britain is this morning a country in mourning following the death of beloved Monarch, Queen Elizabeth II.

After a remarkable 70 years on the throne, the country's longest-reigning royal yesterday died 'peacefully', aged 96, at the Balmoral Estate.

Her death sparked an immediate and huge outpouring of emotion, with thousands of heartbroken mourners gathering outside the gates of Buckingham Palace and other royal buildings this evening.

At one point, a rendition of 'God Save The Queen' rang out among the mourners, followed by cheers of 'Long Live The King'.

Others laid flowers outside Windsor Castle - where The Queen had spent much of her time following the death of her beloved husband, Prince Philip, in April last year.

And in a sign of the Queen's considerable worldwide influence and appeal, royal fans laid flowers outside British embassies including in Washington, Berlin and Oslo.

Even the royal household's staff were in tears yesterday, coming to terms with the loss of their much-loved boss, as well as the head of state._


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

_The state funeral is expected take place at Westminster Abbey in central London on Monday, September 19, which will be attended by her bereft family as well as 2,000 heads of state, prime ministers and presidents, European royals and key figures from public life around the globe.

And as her son accedes to the throne, there will also be a celebration of her historic 70-year reign that saw her reach her Platinum Jubilee this year - a landmark unlikely to be reached again by a British monarch.

Her reign spanned 15 different Prime Ministers, starting with Winston Churchill and ending with Liz Truss - who she appointed on Tuesday - as well as 13 different US Presidents - including Dwight Eisenhower, Harry Truman and John F. Kennedy.

Charles, who will reign as King Charles III, said yesterday: 'The death of my beloved mother, Her Majesty The Queen, is a moment of the greatest sadness for me and all members of my family.

'We mourn profoundly the passing of a cherished sovereign and a much-loved mother. I know her loss will be deeply felt throughout the country, the Realms and the Commonwealth, and by countless people around the world.

'During this period of mourning and change, my family and I will be comforted and sustained by our knowledge of the respect and deep affection in which the Queen was so widely held.'_


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

_After 70 years on the throne, we have all become accustomed to seeing the Queen's image on everyday items such as bank notes, coins and stamps.

But following her death, they will have to be changed to feature portraits of the new King, Charles III.

British currency won't be replaced overnight, however. It could take years, as new coins and notes are created with the face of the King and the older ones are gradually removed from circulation.

Another change will be that while the Queen's image faces to the right on coins, new ones will show the King facing left. This is due to a tradition dating from the 17th century to alternate the way successive monarchs are facing. The Queen's coins did not appear until 1953 – the year after her accession.

The new coins and notes will need to be designed and minted, or printed. Then The Royal Mint advisory committee must send recommendations for new coins to the Chancellor and obtain royal approval. Designs are then chosen and the final choices approved by the Chancellor and then the King.

Stamps also depict an image of the Queen and new ones will have to be created featuring the face of the King, again with the current ones phased out gradually. Charles may have already sat for such sculptures or portraits, and he will again have to approve the designs.

Royal Mail postboxes bearing the Queen's ER cypher (for 'Elizabeth Regina', the Latin for Queen) are unlikely to be removed – in fact, some emblazoned with the Queen's father King George VI's GR ('George Rex', Latin for King) cypher can still be seen today. But any new postboxes could feature the new King's emblem.

And in criminal court cases, the R to denote the Crown now stands for Rex rather than Regina. Another change in matters of law is that barristers and solicitors appointed by the monarch will see their title switch from Queen's Counsel (QC) to King's Counsel (KC).

Meanwhile, the words to the National Anthem now change to 'God save our gracious King'.

Military medals featuring the Queen's effigy will need to be altered, while police and military uniforms bearing the Queen's cypher are likely to be updated over time with the new King's cypher – the monogram impressed on royal and state documents. The Queen's ERII features on traditional police helmets.

UK passports will be issued in the new King's name and their wording changed at some point. Her Majesty's Passport Office will become His Majesty's Passport Office, as is the case with HM Armed Forces and HM Prison Service._


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *Rainbows Appear at Windsor Castle and Buckingham Palace After Queen Elizabeth's Death
> 
> View attachment 238363*
> 
> https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...-windsor-castle-queen-elizabeth-death-photos/


Look what we found @Pink Biz ... a Double Rainbow over Buckingham Palace..  A sign that Maybe Elizabeth and Philip are together again... ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Oh I love this picture


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Look what we found @Pink Biz ... a Double Rainbow over Buckingham Palace..  A sign that Maybe Elizabeth and Philip are together again... ?


Yes, it's comforting to think so.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2022)

Those Corgis are wonderful! I read that she had Dorgis (Corgi + Dachshund) too.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

1977 Silver  Jubilee celebrations , as she rode for the second time since the Coronation..in the Golden Coach.

I re member in an interview, she said it was the most uncomfortable ride of any vehicles she had because it had no suspension..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

2017


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 8, 2022)

What a dedicated, hard-working and gracious woman she was.  She was truly one of the last great world leaders.  I really feel for the UK in such a time of change and upheaval.  Queen Elizabeth always seemed to be a calming force during difficult times.  

I was in the UK right after Princess Diana's death and remember all the candles and cards that were outside the gates of Buckingham Palace to honor her memory.  I can only imagine what it must be like right now.  Even those of us in the US are saddened.  Our hearts go out to those of you who called her your Queen.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

R.I.P Ma'am....


----------



## Remy (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm sorry for all those affected by such a  loss.

@hollydolly It's almost 3am for you, get some rest.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 2017


Two people still in love after all these years!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 8, 2022)

I always thought of her as a force for good in this world. Today I watched several episodes that described her dedication and the things that she has done in her life. Very impressive, and I understand why she was loved by so many.


----------



## jujube (Sep 8, 2022)

So young she was to have to assume those duties on the death of her father, but she rose to the occasion magnificently.

The world will not see a lady of that stature again.  

God bless her soul.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 8, 2022)

Almost a century of life, 3/4 of a century at the same job, problem children, spats, power, prestige, fame, infamy she seems to have handled it well

RIP


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2022)

In honor of Queen Elizabeth 11:  



Friendship Roses as she was such a good friend to the United States Of America.


----------



## jujube (Sep 8, 2022)

Sorry, tried to paste a "metamorphosis" of the Queen's pictures from birth on, but it just didn't work.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 8, 2022)

Her Magesty……Queen Elizabeth.
Her shoes took her through 70 years of a GREAT WOMAN.
As for her empty shoes, none are there that will fill them, as the way Her Majesty did.

REST IN PEACE with family that met you with open arms at the gate to welcome you home.

She is also remembered for her LOVE of Corgis. The royal breed.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Sep 8, 2022)

Phillip came to me today,
and said it was time to go.
I looked at him and smiled,
as i whispered that "I know"

I then turned and looked behind me,
and seen I was asleep.
All my Family were around me,
and I could hear them weep.

I gently touched each shoulder,
with Phillip by my side.
Then I turned away and walked,
with My Angel guide.

Phillip held my hand,
as he lead the way,
to a world where King's and Queens,
are Monarch's every day.

I was given a crown to wear
or a Halo known by some.
The difference is up here,
they are worn by everyone.

I felt a sense of peace,
my reign had seen its end.
70 years I had served my Country,
as the peoples friend.

Thank you for the years,
for all your time and love.
Now I am one of two again,
in our Palace up above.

Rest in peace Ma’am


----------



## jujube (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## palides2021 (Sep 8, 2022)

Trila said:


> View attachment 238428
> View attachment 238429
> Phillip came to me today,
> and said it was time to go.
> ...


Thank you so much for this beautiful poem, @Trila! I also was inspired to write one but I've been too busy crying.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


I love the besotted look on the gunner's face. I think he really loves his Queen.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Such beautiful horses, and a lovely photo.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Look what we found @Pink Biz ... a Double Rainbow over Buckingham Palace..  A sign that Maybe Elizabeth and Philip are together again... ?


I saw this photo elsewhere earlier today and my first thought was that the cloud reminded me of a crown.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2022)

Trila said:


> View attachment 238428
> View attachment 238429
> Phillip came to me today,
> and said it was time to go.
> ...


Trila, this poem has brought me quite undone, but thank you for posting it.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


I love this photo


----------



## Been There (Sep 9, 2022)

My Grandmother adored Her Majesty, the Queen. She would always talk about how feminine and lady-like she was. Years ago, we were watching something British on TV and they showed her sitting in a horse drawn carriage and my Grandmother made the comment that she wondered why more Brit women didn't attempt to emulate her femininity. I would tell her that these are changing times and the young people today don't see the need for all the glitz and glory as they once did. But, nonetheless, it was always a pleasure to watch the Queen on TV and if she would make a few comments about something non political, she always had such nice things to say about so many people. I never heard her say anything bad about anyone. She was almost perfect, or at least, as perfect as one person could be.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Still waiting to hear the cause of Death... 


This photo on the Telegraph today...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Cab Drivers from all over London, park outside the Mall  to pay their respects...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

The Official Announcement


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

*Piccadilly Circus*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Tel Aviv lights up with the Union Flag


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Washington DC


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Times Square


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

She seemed to have an Affinity with all animals


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2022)

Our P.M., Justin Trudeau, who has known HRH throughout the years, since his father was P.M.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

..and the Queen with Pierre.. his father


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> R.I.P Our Beloved Queen Elizabeth ... please leave your comments or memories here


Thought about this a bit and realized she became Queen before I was born, that is impressive.  I was always interested in her WWII stories, being an army mechanic especially.

Don't really get the whole powerless royalty thing, but I know a lot of people, particularly in the UK do, so to those folks sorry for your loss. 

Sad when someone like this I have known about all my life passes.


----------



## Trila (Sep 9, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Trila, this poem has brought me quite undone, but thank you for posting it.


It had the same affect on me! .  It took me about a half hour of searching online, to find a version that I was able to copy & paste....I thought it was worth it.

@palides2021
I did not write this, but when I saw it (on FB), it moved me enough to share with everyone.


----------



## Senenity (Sep 9, 2022)

What a wonderful  fulfilling life you led, dear Queen.  May your service be a legacy that lasts forever.

Never complain,  never explain,  I believe  was your  motto.  Despite the terrible void in your life this past year, you continued steadfastly.   Rest in peace. You will  always be remembered fondly by the masses.

"No one is indispensable,  but some are irreplaceable".


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Camilla looking deep in thought, as she's driven away from Balmoral. No doubt concerned regarding her role as Queen Consort , as well as mourning the loss of her Mother-in-law


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Charles looking pretty devastated as he leaves Balmoral Castle..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Our new King and Queen..... who would have ever thought that Camilla would be our Queen


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 9, 2022)

Correct me if I’m not remembering right, but wasn’t there a time in the late 70’s or early 80’s when Her Majesty was on horseback in a parade and someone shot at her?  And she never flinched?  Brave lady


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 238463
> Correct me if I’m not remembering right, but wasn’t there a time in the late 70’s or early 80’s when Her Majesty was on horseback in a parade and someone shot at her?  And she never flinched?  Brave lady


You're absolutely correct... I think I can find a video of it. Her horse was spooked, and she was more interested in calming him than worried about herself. Not really sure that she knew she was being shot at..at the time, more that her horse was being frightened by loud bangs, and he was her first concern...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well the idea was to show her with as many US presidents as possible..


15 UK and 16 Australian prime ministers; 14 US presidents. 
No idea how many leaders of other countries.


----------



## kburra (Sep 9, 2022)

Bless her.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2022)

This written tribute is from former PM Paul Keating


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## David777 (Sep 9, 2022)

Just learned your King Charles III is very close to my age, born about 2 weeks after, November 14, 1948.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

David777 said:


> Just learned your King Charles III is very close to my age, born about 2 weeks after, November 14, 1948.


yes indeed ...  King Charles, Nov 1948... Princess Anne 1950... Prince Andrew - 1960  - Prince Edward 1964


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

King Charles III was greeted by kisses and shouts of 'God Save the King' at Buckingham Palace today as he received a rapturous welcome from thousands of well-wishers during the first royal walkaround of his reign. 

Huge crowds cheered as the visibly emotional sovereign arrived in a vintage Rolls-Royce alongside Camilla, the Queen Consort, before he got out and began shaking hands with countless members of the public waiting behind a barrier. 

_In moving scenes less than 24 hours after the death of his mother the Queen, shouts of God Save the King broke out before an impromptu rendition of the National Anthem. As the sun shone on an otherwise dull, damp day, the Royal Standard was raised above Buckingham Palace for the first time of his reign.

Onlookers shouted three cheers for Charles as one woman leaned over to kiss him on the hand and another kissed him on the cheek. Others reached out holding red roses for the King as the Queen Consort followed behind at a distance before joining her husband at his side to view the floral tributes left outside the gates.

The King was heard telling well-wishers, 'Thank you so much, it's so kind, it really is', 'God bless you' and 'I'm very touched' during the 15-minute walkabout. 

As a bugler sounded, Charles, dressed in mourning black suit and tie, walked side by side with Camilla - who seemed close to tears - through the main entrance of Buckingham Palace. 

Film director Raynald Leconte, 47, who is from New York, said he was lucky enough to speak to the King and Queen Consort. 'It was quite a moment,' he said. 'I said, 'condolences'. He said, ''really, really thank you very much''. And to his wife I wished her good luck and she said, ''thank you very much''. I think she said, ''I'll need it''.'

Click link for story and videos..King Charles meets the grieving crowds









_


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Outside Buckingham Palace today...






A young police officer breaks down,,


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 9, 2022)

My son and I were driving to the shore yesterday, and I just happened to mention that I thought the U.K. was about to lose its beloved Queen.  He asked me why I thought that, and I told him of her meeting with her new PM, and how awful I thought she looked except for that signature smile of hers

What really clued me, was when it was announced that her family had been summoned.  I surmised that once the photo-op with Ms. Truss was over, the Queen was immediately placed in Hospice care and end of life procedures begun.  I firmly believe she's been quite ill for some time now and kept quiet.  As soon as we arrived home, the word came that she had passed quietly

Since Queen Elizabeth was only 7 yrs. older than I, I've had to privilege of watching her transform from a child into what she ultimately became.

I remember the day Charles was born as my British Aunt made such a big deal out of Britain having a Bonnie Prince Charlie.  She should be here to see that he is now the King of the U.K.

Sincerest condolences to the citizens of the British Empire and its  beloved Royal Family.  A noble woman will truly be sorely missed.

God Speed, King Charles III.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

How Titles will change :

 Prince William

WAS: Duke of Cambridge

NOW: Duke of Cornwall and Cambridge. He will also become Prince of Wales 

_The Duke of Cambridge, as heir to the throne, is now the Duke of Cornwall and Cambridge. As Charles’s eldest son, he has inherited the title the Duke of Cornwall.

William will, at some stage, be given the title the Prince of Wales - which is traditionally used for the male heir to the throne.

Since the Prince of Wales title isn't Charles's per se, but rather given to the heir apparent, he will vacate it the moment he ascends to the throne.

However, there is no automatic succession to the Prince of Wales title - the heir apparent has to be created Prince of Wales by the monarch.

The title is only 'merged in the crown' and renewed at the Sovereign's pleasure - which is why Charles became the 21st Prince of Wales not on the day of his birth, but rather aged nine in 1958.

He was only 'invested' - in the ceremony acknowledging the creation of a new Prince of Wales - 11 years later in 1969.

The same stands for the Earl of Chester. 

William has also inherited the Scottish titles the Duke of Rothesay, Earl of Carrick, Baron of Renfrew, Lord of the Isles and Prince and Great Steward of Scotland. 

*Catherine*

WAS: Duchess of Cambridge 

NOW: The Duchess of Cornwall and Cambridge. She will also become Princess of Wales 


The Duchess of Cambridge is now the Duchess of Cornwall and Cambridge.
When William becomes the Prince of Wales as expected, Kate will become the Princess of Wales - last used by William’s mother, Diana, Princess of Wales, when she was married to Charles.
Camilla was also technically the Princess of Wales but never used the title because of its association with Diana.
Kate will also hold the title the Countess of Chester, if William becomes the Earl of Chester.
She is also now the Duchess of Rothesay in Scotland - also previously Camilla’s title.



_


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 9, 2022)

@hollydolly you folks seem to have a reverence for your queen that we in america can't muster for our leadership. i'm sorry for the loss of Elizabeth for you all.


----------



## David777 (Sep 9, 2022)

Some images from the Queen's 1983 California trip.

https://www.sfgate.com/local/articl...trip-17428346.php?IPID=SFGate-HP-CP-Spotlight

Dianne Feinstein, the Queen, and Nancy Reagan:





Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Philip hosted President Ronald Reagan and first lady Nancy Reagan on board HMY Britannia.





Queen in Hollywood:






Queen in Yosemite Valley:


----------



## Remy (Sep 9, 2022)

King Charles does look very sad. He has to be public while still mourning. It's got to be hard.

This is cute at least.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> @hollydolly you folks seem to have a reverence for your queen that we in america can't muster for our leadership. i'm sorry for the loss of Elizabeth for you all.


yes that's because she was our Sovereign...... someone we all trusted ... the equivelent here  to your leaders would be our Prime Ministers, who actually run the country.. and no-one would cry over any of _them.. _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Members of the New York Yankees stand during a moment of silence in honor of Queen Elizabeth II





Las Vegas strip






Red white and Blue illuminations at The Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport






he Queen's image on the big screen at Arthur Ashe Stadium during a moment of silence before the start of the women's singles semifinals of the U.S. Open tennis championships


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 9, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> I was enjoying all of the photos of the Queen with American presidents, until you showed the one with the smiling fool.


The Queens face says it all, no words.


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Buckeye (Sep 9, 2022)

May she rest in eternal peace.  She has certainly earned it.

God Save the King!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 9, 2022)

Just spent a few hours devouring King Charles speech and later the exquisite services at St. Paul's.
I realized I met the Queen at her coronation 2/53 and now this so many years later.  Both on TV.  TV has provided bridges and bonding.  I was a toddler girl when I met the Queen and now must say goodbye as an old lady.  It's sad but challenging and interesting.  I wish Charles well.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

_King Charles III has paid tribute to his 'darling Mama' the Queen and vowed to 'renew' her 'promise of a life of service' as he delivered a deeply revealing and personal first address to the nation. 

The monarch, holding back tears, said, 'To my darling Mama, thank you, thank you', as he hailed Elizabeth II as an 'inspiration and an example to me and to all my family' following her death at Balmoral yesterday aged 96. 

In a moving speech that was screened at a service of prayer and reflection at St Paul's Cathedral, the King spoke of a 'time of change for my family' while praising his 'darling wife Camilla' who becomes Queen Consort 'in recognition of her own loyal public service since our marriage 17 years ago'.  

The full speech.. and the video.. on this link...King Charles Addresses the Nation for the First Time as Monarch

or watch here.. 



_


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2022)

Will Charles' coronation be televised?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> Will Charles' coronation be televised?


yes...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

I have to say..Joe Biden, look as old as the Queen.. or maybe the Queen looked 20 years younger.. here she is at 95 in this picture and JB is 78...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

The Queen's sense of humour remembered: from off-mic quips to tea with Paddington​


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

In the original full length Paddington Sketch...filmed in March of this year... I can't believe the Queen would have even though she wouldn't see Christmas in this her Jubilee year...  As Paddington Bear says.. .....Thank you- For Everything..


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2022)

https://www.bustle.com/entertainment/a-brief-history-of-the-queens-corgis


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 9, 2022)

what a moving tribute this thread is...

I particularly enjoyed the pictorial retrospective.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have to say..Joe Biden, look as old as the Queen.. or maybe the Queen looked 20 years younger.. here she is at 95 in this picture and JB is 78...


She looks younger than her age.  In my experience, most folks in their nineties plus have less wrinkled, saggy skin and their age & appearance seem to freeze around seventy.


----------



## Remy (Sep 9, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 238499
> 
> https://www.bustle.com/entertainment/a-brief-history-of-the-queens-corgis


I was thinking her dogs will miss her. Of coarse they will be well cared for.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 9, 2022)

Tears in My eyes from the picture of the corgi’s fallen leash. And my feelings about the appearance of the double rainbow…….opened the door to a very deep place…….


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> _King Charles III has paid tribute to his 'darling Mama' the Queen and vowed to 'renew' her 'promise of a life of service' as he delivered a deeply revealing and personal first address to the nation.
> 
> The monarch, holding back tears, said, 'To my darling Mama, thank you, thank you', as he hailed Elizabeth II as an 'inspiration and an example to me and to all my family' following her death at Balmoral yesterday aged 96.
> 
> ...


The King's Speech. An exemplary beginning.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> The King's Speech. An exemplary beginning.


Couldn't agree more.. Warrigal..


----------



## BobB (Sep 9, 2022)

Very sad news, rest in peace Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2022)

@hollydolly I've gone through the entire thread and very much liked your photos, posts and all the information you posted--thank you!  There was much there I did not know.    Actually, I also liked *everyone's* posts here


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 9, 2022)

*Sung for Diana, relevant for the Queen as well






*


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 9, 2022)

*Had to look up meaning of Queen Consort title*
A Queen Consort is the woman who is married to the reigning monarch, with the title of “Queen” being reserved for female rulers that become the monarch through a line of succession, and whose rank, role, and responsibilities are equal to those of a king.​


----------



## RnR (Sep 9, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 238550


----------



## Trila (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2022)

How did I get a promo for Nigel Farage Live in Sydney?

Don't answer that. I was because I was not logged in.

He's gone now.


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 9, 2022)

1970, Queen Elizabeth & Prince Phillip visiting New Zealand. The Queen wearing a Maori cloak, (Kakahu)


----------



## Jules (Sep 9, 2022)

The Queen always wore beautiful hats.  Perhaps they’ll set up a display of all her hats at some point.

I presume the purple crown will be used for Charles in the official coronation.  Wonder who, if anyone, will wear all the other beautiful crowns and tiaras.  Maybe some are reserved just for the Queen.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

here's some of her hats Jules


----------



## Jules (Sep 9, 2022)

Thanks, hollydolly.  I’d really enjoy seeing an exhibition of them if I ever had the chance.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 10, 2022)

I just found out just now of her death. Not been watching the news much here lately. RIP Queen Elizabeth


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 10, 2022)

It's interesting to note some of the many things that will change following the death of the queen.

Coins, stamps and medals will no longer bear the Queen’s distinctive side profile, but that of her son and heir King Charles III.
A new flag and coat of arms will be designed for the new monarch and the most famous anthem of all will, of course, have to be changed.
Even senior barristers – known as Queen’s Counsel (QC) for 70 years – will have to adapt to the new moniker of King’s Counsel (KC).
The cipher on police helmets will change from E II R to C III R, as will any new mail boxes (although there unlikely to be many).

Another area which will change is in the granting of royal warrants.   Holding a royal warrant is a big deal – the honour dates back to the royal charter of the 12th century, and companies can only apply for a Royal Warrant after they’ve been regular suppliers to the Royal Household for a period of years.  Once accepted, warrant holders can display the royal coat of arms and the words ‘By appointment’, for five years, although shortly before it is due to expire a decision is made whether or not to renew it for another five year period.

Warrants were granted by the late Queen, the late Duke of Edinburgh and also HRH the Prince of Wales, but traditionally Royal Warrants become void upon the death of the grantor, meaning only those granted by the Prince of Wales – now King Charles III – are now current. However  brands can continue to display the coat of arms for two years.


----------



## Della (Sep 10, 2022)

I got out my DVD set of "The Crown" last night and started watching it again.  The first episode is of Elizabeth and Philip falling in love and getting married.  At the wedding her grandmother remarks to her mother that not one single person had been in favor of Philip over her other suitors but she had known who she wanted since she was 14 and held out against the pressure.  Such a wonderful love story for the ages.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 10, 2022)

I've been watching every day on Sky News all that has been transpiring.  I enjoy watching history in the making and was very moved by Charles' first address to the his realm as King.

Charles has come a long way as a public speaker from his rather insouciant days of his youth.

I hope he's a success on the throne as he has a lot to live up to.  Queen Elizabeth's reign will be a great challenge for him indeed.

May we all wish him well in this endeavor.


----------



## ArnoldC (Sep 10, 2022)

Displayed the house flag at half-staff yesterday in remembrance and honor of the Queen.  May she rest in peace.  _Arnold_


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2022)

ArnoldC said:


> Displayed the house flag at half-staff yesterday in remembrance and honor of the Queen.  May she rest in peace.  _Arnold_


Someone in the condo building across from us, has a British Flag displayed in their window. Many Canadians are in mourning at the loss of our Queen.


----------



## rgp (Sep 10, 2022)

OK, I'm sorry she died but ....... They say many are in shock & awe ? Huh ? She was [afterall] 96 years old. None of us last forever .

 I have always believed that here in this country {America} much too much is made of the royals . Thet are not 'royal' here . We fought a revrolution to get out from under that sort of rule. 

What little I knew about her, she seemed like a nice lady , nothing more. 

But being heart broken over the passing of a 96 year old ? When one has no actual connection ? Again I think some folks just continue to reach ..... for tragedy...... jmo.


----------



## caroln (Sep 10, 2022)

People felt very connected to the Queen.  Plus, it's the end of an era.  People are saddened by that, but also hopeful for the new era under King Charles.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 10, 2022)

I have just been notified that  a post I made has been removed for political reasons.????
I haven't clue what I said...forgotten ..... but sure there was nothing political in it.
could someone please give me a hint.


----------



## caroln (Sep 10, 2022)

I took a look at your posts the last day or two.  Didn't see anything political.  Removed in error maybe?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2022)

I didn't see anything  that I remember.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 10, 2022)

Hmmmm. I do remember the post I made now.
A  comment re Prince Charles and his thoughts , nothing political unless your mind wants it to be that way.
but enuff said..
I may be banned for this one


----------



## Laurie (Sep 10, 2022)

She was my Commander in Chief for 40 years and my service to her put me into a wheelchair, and I don't begrudge a one minute of it. 

As someone else once said, 

"Rest now thy good and faithful servant"


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2022)

Today Daughter and I went and signed the condolence books at the Cathedral...

They'd closed off  90 % of the Cathedral to the public.. except the 167 metre Apse... and directly behind the pulpit and the area in fron where the condolence books are placed.. The won't re-open the rest of the Cathedral until after the funeral..

We were told that it was ok to take pictures.. so we did when we got to the front of the Queue.. there was dozens of people behind us waiting to sign..

I signed the book in the right of the picture.. and lit a candle.. the book was at a table just beyond the woman in pink..


----------



## Pepper (Sep 10, 2022)

So beautiful.


----------



## Jules (Sep 10, 2022)

@hollydolly   How much are you permitted to write?  A few words, a few paragraphs?  What would happen if someone wrote an extremely nasty comment?  Were there many in line to write in the books?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2022)

Jules said:


> @hollydolly   How much are you permitted to write?  A few words, a few paragraphs?  What would happen if someone wrote an extremely nasty comment?  Were there many in line to write in the books?


yes there was a lot of people waiting to sign the books.. The apse which is 167 metres long.. was half full of people waiting.. and that was around noon.. so goodness knows how many were before and after just today, and the books will remain open until the funeral..

In each page there's   a block consisting of about 3 lines  to write a comment.. so it has to be fairly succinct.. you also get to write your full name alongside your comment... .

there's nothing stopping someone from writing something awful and it would have to remain, but in all honesty I can't see anyone taking the time to go all the way into the cathedral, just to write some unkind comment.,  what would be the point.. I ask myself..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

She was a petite woman and I hadn't realized how small she was (size wise) until I saw her wedding dress on display.

When I was about 19 years old, my Mother and sister went on a bus trip to Windsor to visit the castle.  I declined to go as I needed a break.

Mom returned with news  that the Queen had been out walking, dressed very ordinarily and wearing a headscarf. She said the Queen smiled, waved, and exchanged plesantries.   (I think it's been said that the Queen found it amusing when tourists spoke to her not knowing who she was.)

I watched on tv the Accession at St. James Palace.  The politicians standing in the room, all the signatures made, the new King's statements, etc.

Once the pageantry outside was over (which was very nice to see and hear)  I thought Charles was going to step out onto the balcony if only for a minute or two- disappointed he did not appear to the crowd.

I will miss Queen Elizabeth, she was a good role model and a Believer.  Her faith was important to her and I am glad she was the Queen.


----------



## Remy (Sep 10, 2022)

@rgp Perhaps you've heard the term POMS 'prisoners of mother england.' Yes we're the USA and we officially rid ourselves of them years ago.  But the royals are of interest to many in the U. S.. Many Americans are interested in Great Britain. Movies. Their comedy shows etc. And the royal family. 

It's human interest I think and people do care are and are interested. And Great Britain are our friends and ally.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Warrigal (Sep 10, 2022)

rgp said:


> OK, I'm sorry she died but ....... They say many are in shock & awe ? Huh ? She was [afterall] 96 years old. None of us last forever .
> 
> I have always believed that here in this country {America} much too much is made of the royals . Thet are not 'royal' here . We fought a revrolution to get out from under that sort of rule.
> 
> ...


I had no connection to President Kennedy but I felt his loss in the same way that I felt at the passing of Winston Churchill. Both men, while far from perfect human beings, served their country and the world by their courage and leadership. I wept for both of them.

I feel the same way now. The world has now lost a very special woman who exercised soft power and led a life of duty to others. She did not seek her role but did her best to serve, according to the royal motto - Ich dien.

It is not a tragedy that she has gone to her reward but nevertheless many of us will miss her.
She was like the Pole Star, always there, a fixed point in the universe. When those of you who live in the northern hemisphere look up and see the Pole Star, perhaps you will spare a thought for a woman who lived through one of the most tumultuous periods of history but managed to provide stability for her people.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 10, 2022)

I was very inspired to see William and Kate and Harry and Meghan walking together.  I hope the brothers and their wives can truly find acceptance in a changing world.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 10, 2022)

This is and will always be the queen.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I was very inspired to see William and Kate and Harry and Meghan walking together.  I hope the brothers and their wives can truly find acceptance in a changing world.


I think that is unlikely to happen unfortunately..


----------



## kburra (Sep 11, 2022)

Remember like was yesterday children's Coronation party at our (UK) local church hall,I was about 10 yrs old ?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I think that is unlikely to happen unfortunately..


Like her mother-in-law,  Harry's mother, Megan is unlikely to miss such a photo opportunity, even on such a sad occasion.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

The Queen leaves Balmoral Castle for the last time on her way to Aberdeen, before finally being  flown back here to London... so sad.. it's like suddenly it's reality...  I can hardly believe it's possible she's in that coffin


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

The royal Marines in Scotland's Capital, Edinburgh today..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Click here for videos of the Coffin being taken from Balmoral Castle..


Queen leaves her holiday home for the final time


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

June 2022..

marked difference in just 2 months..


----------



## caroln (Sep 11, 2022)

Laurie said:


> Like her mother-in-law,  Harry's mother, Megan is unlikely to miss such a photo opportunity, even on such a sad occasion.


I also thought about how long it would take Megan to make the funeral all about her somehow.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 11, 2022)

Look what came up on my FB memories today ….

today's rain and wind reminds me of Queen Elizabeth's visit to Washington state in (I think) the 80's. It rained torrentially the whole time she was there. She quipped at a dinner party, "I knew the United States and Great Britain had a lot in common but I had no idea the weather was one of them." lolol


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 11, 2022)

I've been watching the Queen's final journey as the coffin arrives in Edinburgh, the outpouring of crowds and respect is absolutely stunning.


----------



## GAlady (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

The Queen's coffin has arrived at the Palace of Hollyroodhouse in Edinburgh, to remain overnight before making the journey back donw here to London to lie in State..

the hearse was met By princess Anne, Prince Andrew, Edward and her d-i-l Sophie...to whom the Queen was particularly close


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

There's so many flowers been placed outside Buckingham Palace.. that the public are now helping move them into Nearby Green Park...














People continue to flood into Green Park beside Buckingham Palace to pay their respects to The Queen this morning. The Queen's body is still in Scotland, I can't imagine what the crowds will be like when her body is lying in state for 4 days


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Further to the crowds in London at Buckingham Palace.. there are crowds also at Windsor castle In Berkshire  hoping to pay their respects..















A man sits on a bench while waiting for the funeral cortage carrying Britain's Queen Elizabeth in the village of Ballater, following the queen's passing in Balmoral


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2022)

I ran across this piece of "royal memorabilia" and found it amusing. It seems to be little Charles' invitation to his mother's coronation....





(Click twice to enlarge) Notice those soldiers or marching band members all have a set of wings attached to them !

I noticed the unicorn on the right; the national animal of Scotland, with the thistle growing above it. Also, the English lion on the left with the rose bush above it.

Who knows why such an importance given to Scotland?


----------



## Leann (Sep 11, 2022)

caroln said:


> I also thought about how long it would take Megan to make the funeral all about her somehow.


She'll find a way...ugh!


----------



## jet (Sep 11, 2022)

i think because Scotland was a Kingdom


RadishRose said:


> I ran across this piece of "royal memorabilia" and found it amusing. It seems to be little Charles' invitation to his mother's coronation....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think because Scotland was a Kingdom,


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2022)

jet said:


> i think because Scotland was a Kingdom
> 
> i think because Scotland was a Kingdom,


Thank you @jet.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Click here for videos of the Coffin being taken from Balmoral Castle..
> 
> 
> Queen leaves her holiday home for the final time


Thank you Hollydolly for the link, and for the wonderful photos . This just goes to show how much she was loved and IMO although Queen Elizabeth will be a very hard act to follow King Charles will make a fine King.


----------



## caroln (Sep 11, 2022)

I have to wonder, after looking at the pictures, how the florists are keeping up with the demand for flowers.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

caroln said:


> I have to wonder, after looking at the pictures, how the florists are keeping up with the demand for flowers.


apaprently they're having a problem.. many reports of Florists being completely sold out...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Remembering not just a Monarch, but  a wife and mum


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

_An Aboriginal elder has wiped away tears speaking about how Queen Elizabeth II treated Indigenous leaders with dignity and respect 'for the first time in our lives' during a meeting at Buckingham Palace. 

Patrick Lionel Djargun Dodson, an elder of the Yawuru people, and an Aboriginal delegation met the Queen in 1999 as Australia prepared to vote on whether or not to become a republic.

During the ABC documentary, The Queen and Us, Mr Dodson - who is now a federal Labor senator - said: 'We got in there and we were totally disarmed. 

'It's a funny thing, to feel a bit emotional about it, because she was so welcoming. 

'And she thanked us for coming. And, she ... I think for the first time in our lives, we were treated properly.' 

'She treated us as human beings.'




_
 Click for Video
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-recalling-Queen-Elizabeth-II-feel-human.html


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

The Queens' sons and daughter, Including King Charles  take up their places around her Coffin..  as the public are permitted to file past..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Edward..





Anne





Andrew who was disallowed the right to appear in Uniform


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

..happy  off duty days 1972 on their Silver wedding Anniversary


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 12, 2022)

*Just watched a bit on YouTube of the King and his siblings arriving to stand vigil at her coffin.  Sad*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Edward..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they are used to being in the public eye, but having to grieve with everyone watching your every move cannot be easy. Bless ‘em!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 12, 2022)

Prince Edward is the prince I know the least about.  I think I read that his wife is well liked.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Prince Edward is the prince I know the least about.  I think I read that his wife is well liked.


she wasn't well liked by the public because of some dodgy dealing she did with Arabs some years ago.. trying to sell the royal family down the river, but the Queen eventually got over that, and she became the Queen's faveDaughter-in-law. Not hard when you think that Queen didn't have much choice in D-I-L's... First Diana, then Camilla, and Fergie... what a bunch!!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2022)

I remember when her father passed, but it was so soon after WWII, and TV was still relatively young, that we really did not see just how involved the passing of the UK's Monarch was truly handled.  For the most part, this has been done with dignity and true gratitude from all the Queen's citizens.  Great to witness.  The family's behavior has been exemplary.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 12, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I remember when her father passed, but it was so soon after WWII, and TV was still relatively young, that we really did not see just how involved the passing of the UK's Monarch was truly handled.  For the most part, this has been done with dignity and true gratitude from all the Queen's citizens.  Great to witness.  The family's behavior has been exemplary.


We have seen quite a few royal funerals though - Queen Mary and the Queen Mother as well as less central personages like Princess Margaret and Princess Diana. The most poignant of them all was the funeral of Prince Phillip during Covid.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> We have seen quite a few royal funerals though - Queen Mary and the Queen Mother as well as less central personages like Princess Margaret and Princess Diana. The most poignant of them all was the funeral of Prince Phillip during Covid.


Yes, but this tops it all since the guard is being changed completely and it involves so much more.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Yes, but this tops it all since the guard is being changed completely and it involves so much more.


yep so true.. just about everyone has imagined what  would happen when the Queen of England died.. from the funeral to the remaining Monarchy.. a learning curve for us all.. let's hope for the good.. tho' thus far in just a few days the RF haven't put a foot wrong..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> We have seen quite a few royal funerals though - Queen Mary and the Queen Mother as well as less central personages like Princess Margaret and Princess Diana. The most poignant of them all was the funeral of Prince Phillip during Covid.


just to be pedantic.. I wasn't even born when Mary Died.. or George lV ( Bertie)...for that matter ..and for all that I'm only 5 years younger than Anne . 
The funeral of the Queen mother was brought even closer into my own family, when during her funeral my estranged husband who is a head Honcho for the BBC  ( and all the crew were asked to wear black suits).. who were covering the funeral .. was asked if he could step in  as a personal security guard to the Queen as she walked into the Church... . He said the Queen gave him an old fashioned look as if to say '' hmmm.. I have no idea who you are ''


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


I so admire this family, while grieving for their mum they are on full display to the world trying not to cry. They are only human. On top of that having to deal with it all for 10 days. I am in awe of them.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 12, 2022)

Can someone enlighten me as to why Andrew could not be in uniform????


----------



## Remy (Sep 12, 2022)

l don't know if it's been mentioned yet but I watched on CNN this evening that the Queen Corgis will live with the Duke and Duchess of York.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 12, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to why Andrew could not be in uniform????


He is still in disgrace.

Why Prince Andrew will not be in military uniform for Queen's funeral or ceremonial events (msn.com)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Remy said:


> l don't know if it's been mentioned yet but I watched on CNN this evening that the Queen Corgis will live with the Duke and Duchess of York.


No, only 2 of the Corgis', which Prince Andrew gifted to his mother not long before she died..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

I feel for Charles. Not only is he greiving his mother,  but at 74 , every day he;s had to appear in front of the public, all over the country.. and do and say the right thing as King. He looks exhausted  and this will go on for another week at least yet...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to why Andrew could not be in uniform????


_The Duke of York will  be permitted to appear in military dress during a second Vigil of the Princes in Westminster Hall later this week.

This is in contrast to Prince Harry who will not be allowed to wear his military uniform at the same event, it is being reported. _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Mike Tindall The Queen's Grandson-in-law , husband of Zara ... posted this on his Instagram...


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 13, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to why Andrew could not be in uniform????


Prince Andrew is in disgrace and no longer a working royal. Although, unlike Prince Charles and Princess Anne, he actually served in the forces so it does seem a bit unfair.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Prince Andrew is in disgrace and no longer a working royal. Although, unlike Prince Charles and Princess Anne, he actually served in the forces so it does seem a bit unfair.


yes as did Prince Harry, but because they both were stripped of their working titles, they forfeit the right to represent the Forces...in Uniform..


----------



## MountainRa (Sep 13, 2022)

The London Bridge in Lake Havasu City has been lit purple in honor of Queen Elizabeth II. This beautiful picture was taken by Ann Smith.

Lake Havasu City is in Arizona.


----------



## rgp (Sep 13, 2022)

I'll wager the sale/adoption of Corgis will rise all over the world .... particularly here.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2022)

rgp said:


> I'll wager the sale/adoption of Corgis will rise all over the world .... particularly here.


Corgis have been extremely popular in North America for the past decade at least.


----------



## rgp (Sep 13, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Corgis have been extremely popular in North America for the past decade at least.



 IMO, her death and her love of them will stil cause a rise in there popularity.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

*35 hour Queue to see the Queens' Coffin...  *can you believe that ?.. Would any of you queue to see someone well known deceased in their coffin ? I wouldn't...

_The queue to view the Queen's lying in state in London could be cut off if it gets too long, it emerged today amid warnings mourners could have to wait for up to 35 hours as the capital faces an extraordinary surge in visitors.

Royal fans are already sleeping on pavements before the line even opens, with Downing Street saying organisers on the ground will make a decision on any 'cut-off point' once they see the 'scale of people who are attending'.

Officials expect Westminster Hall has capacity for nearly 350,000 people to view the Queen's coffin despite the venue opening for 24 hours a day from 5pm tomorrow until 6.30am next Monday - the day of the state funeral.

But with between 750,000 and one million people expected to want to pay tribute, many are likely to miss out - while others could struggle to even get to London given the strain set to be placed on transport networks.

Whitehall chiefs in charge of logistics for the historic five-night vigil have estimated mourner numbers could be close to the million people who turned up to view Pope John Paul II when he lay in state in Vatican City in 2005. 

And with one million people estimated to want to view the funeral itself, which is comparable with the numbers for Princess Diana's service in 1997, rail bosses are rapidly drawing up plans for 24-hour trains into the capital._


----------



## Remy (Sep 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No, only 2 of the Corgis', which Prince Andrew gifted to his mother not long before she died..


Oh, how many did she have? I didn't know that.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Remy said:


> Oh, how many did she have? I didn't know that.


she had 4 dogs the week she died 2 corgis' one corgi mix, and a cocker spaniel.

Over her lifetime she's had 30 corgis' alone..  as well as labradors and other mixes..


----------



## Remy (Sep 13, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Corgis have been extremely popular in North America for the past decade at least.


I was thinking they may become more popular also. My only worry is I'm an adopt not shop person. They also mentioned in the piece on CNN last evening that her corgis had bit a couple of people but not the queen. This could have been a couple of bites over many years. I don't know if they are the nippy type. We had a little shelter dog growing up that liked no one else but us and she had to be really watched around other people. That little dog lived to 19.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Remy said:


> I was thinking they may become more popular also. My only worry is I'm an adopt not shop person. They also mentioned in the piece on CNN last evening that her corgis had bit a couple of people but not the queen. This could have been a couple of bites over many years. I don't know if they are the nippy type. We had a little shelter dog growing up that liked no one else but us and she had to be really watched around other people. That little dog lived to 19.


Corgis' do tend to be Biters... there's been many incidences over the years where the Queens' corgi's have bitten people, mainly staff. Apparently Prince Philip had no time for them..


----------



## Pepper (Sep 13, 2022)

The three corgis I knew all barked a lot, and were excitable but maybe their owners drove them crazy.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

The Queen seemed to have an affinity with all animals, and the Corgi's followed her without incident.. but as many Palace staff have reported over the years they were not nice to staffers...


----------



## MickaC (Sep 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Mike Tindall The Queen's Grandson-in-law , husband of Zara ... posted this on his Instagram...


Her little Royal Companions, will be feeling a great loss, without her.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

_A woman has revealed she's visited Queen Elizabeth II's coffin at St Giles' Cathedral in Edinburgh at least seven times.

Elizabeth Sabey, a 43-year-old evangelist and missionary, explained to the BBC her reasoning for lining up for the visit on a number of occasions, saying that 'there's something divine there and it's deeply moving'. 

She travelled from the Isle of Lewis and started queueing at 5pm yesterday, reported the Telegraph, and by 6.30am she had seen the late monarch's coffin around five times.

Throughout the night, thousands of mourners queued and filed past Her Majesty, before her body begins the journey to London at 5pm today ahead of the funeral at Westminster Abbey on Monday, September 19. 




_

Hmmmm...I have no words


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

A single ray of sunshine beamed down from the heavens has been captured on camera shining down on Queen Elizabeth II's coffin, during a procession to transport her body to St. Giles Cathedral in Edinburgh.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 13, 2022)

*On NCIS, Ducky, the ME is a Brit...and his character owns Corgis. He mentions the Queens corgis often*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 13, 2022)

Today, we have very few hero's that we know of, on the world stage.  Think the Queen stands out as the stellar one...she obviously dedicated her life at an early age to being the world's  greatest  ambassador.
She was "Golden".


----------



## Remy (Sep 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Corgis' do tend to be Biters... there's been many incidences over the years where the Queens' corgi's have bitten people, mainly staff. Apparently Prince Philip had no time for them..


That's interesting regarding Prince Philip especially since it's been reported that the first one was taken on their honeymoon. I guess when it comes to pets, the partner has to tolerate them, like them or not. Royal or not.  If they know what's good for them.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

The Queen has arrived home here in London to Buckingham palace tonight..













https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-11206755/The-royal-family-say-goodbyes-beloved-Queen.html


----------



## MickaC (Sep 13, 2022)

Have been keeping up with all of the Queens journey on the tube.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 13, 2022)

I read that the Chief of police in London was new to the job, what an introduction. They (not knowing if it is male or female) have their hands full.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I read that the Chief of police in London was new to the job, what an introduction. They (not knowing if it is male or female) have their hands full.


No.. he's not exactly new.. he's been in the job a couple of months, but tbf. the met police are rubbish, ( london police)... so if he can inprove on them, he'll be doing us all a favour , but I doubt it..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

..everyone thought the Queen only had corgi's as pets, but she had all sorts of dogs, and she loved her Labradors..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

The Queen loved horses, and owned many racehorses... She was also an accomplished rider, riding side-saddle... in Uniform too...

We've rarely if ever seen the Queen ride a Racehorse and at a Racing ground... but here she is in 961.. at Ascot..


----------



## Raven (Sep 14, 2022)

Thank you Holly for all the wonderful pictures of our gracious Queen.
I will miss seeing her smiling face and twinkling eyes.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> *35 hour Queue to see the Queens' Coffin...  *can you believe that ?.. Would any of you queue to see someone well known deceased in their coffin ? I wouldn't...
> 
> _The queue to view the Queen's lying in state in London could be cut off if it gets too long, it emerged today amid warnings mourners could have to wait for up to 35 hours as the capital faces an extraordinary surge in visitors.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't, but it happened here when JFK's coffin was lying in state in our Capitol's rotunda.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I wouldn't, but it happened here when JFK's coffin was lying in state in our Capitol's rotunda.


..as it did for Diana...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

The carriage is being prepared for the Procession...from Buckingham Palace to The Palace of  Westminster for her lying in state.







Watch live here... https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...III-waves-crowds-heads-Buckingham-Palace.html

or here...
https://news.sky.com/story/queen-ne...ate-queues-funeral-king-charles-live-12692812

William and Harry expected to walk with their father behind the carriage


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

*The BBC is launching a dedicated stream of the Queen lying in state, for people who want to pay their respects virtually. *

The service will be offered globally for those who want to pay their respects but cannot travel to London or are physically unable to queue.
It will be available on the BBC home page, the BBC News website and app, the iPlayer, BBC Parliament and Red Button.
The stream will be available from 17:00 BST on Wednesday.

People will be able to file past the coffin in Westminster Hall until the morning of the state funeral on Monday.
Hundreds of thousands of people are expected to visit Westminster Hall to pay their respects to Britain's longest-reigning monarch.

Mourners began gathering as early as Monday, and by Wednesday morning many people had joined the queue forming on nearby streets and along the banks of the River Thames.
The Queen's coffin was taken to Buckingham Palace after it was flown from Edinburgh to London on Tuesday evening.
It is due to leave for Westminster Hall at 14:22 BST, carried on an open gun carriage of the King's Troop Royal Horse Artillery, drawn by a team of black horses.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

Live Now..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Live Now..


"Not available in your country"


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

Pinky said:


> "Not available in your country"







try this  America and Canada


----------



## lew (Sep 14, 2022)

The lady had class and strong moral character.  That's for shure


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

For anyone who doesn't know who is who in the Procession...

CHarles, Anne, Andrew & Edward are leading

behind them is Prince William in Uniform, Prince Harry in morning Dress .. Peter Philips ( Annes' Son )... also in Morning dress

Behind them is Viscount Linley .. Princess Margarets' Son ( grey hair, balding,  and morning dress) alongside him the Duke of Gloucester in Uniform

..and behind Peter Philips in Uniform is Tim Lawrence, Princess Anne's husband


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 14, 2022)

I thought this was a lovely pic of the Queen and Anne


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

King Charles as he marches behind his Mothers' coffin looking completely bereft


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> try this  America and Canada


Thank you, Hols 

edit: Unfortunately, the livestream has been limited to specific viewing


----------



## caroln (Sep 14, 2022)

How tired they must all be after all that walking.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

caroln said:


> How tired they must all be after all that walking.


Yes absolutely...  it was a 38 minute emotional march..  remembering of course that  Charles is almost 75, Anne is almost 73.. Andrew 62.. Edward 58... Duke of Gloucester 78...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

On the March, the men walking in line at the front of the Coffin in Morning Dress, were the Queens' Pages, ( Equerrys') who saw to her every need on a daily basis.. 
The Carriage was accompanied by the 1st Battalion Grenadier Guards 

The band of the Scots Guards & the Royal Horse Artillery


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Thank you, Hols
> 
> edit: Unfortunately, the livestream has been limited to specific viewing


..and thats' the Washington Post too... wonder why they've limited the viewing.. for the Americas...

It's been a wonderful Ceremony.. currently the choir has sung in the Palace of Westminster. The whole Royal family are there.. including the grandchildren...

She has now been laid to rest in State...

Mmeber of the Queens Guard and honourable Corp of gentleman at Arms, in Uniform have now taken their place to guard the Coffin . There will be a changing of the Guard every 20 minutes throughout each 24 hours.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 14, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Thank you, Hols
> 
> edit: Unfortunately, the livestream has been limited to specific viewing


Pinky...CBC Toronto  has been streaming  live since 9am ... I am recording for later


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

Well it's done.. she's lying in State now.. the RF have returned to their respective homes... 

This ceremony for all it's pomp and spleandour  is what the government and RF are calling a small personal procession. The funeral on Monday the 19th will be huge..  with Heads of state from all over the world in Attendance


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## David777 (Sep 14, 2022)

After rising this morning before sunrise and turning on my TV I rarely do early mornings, I was surprised to see a minute later the Queens casket procession starting.   So watched that most impressive whole mile walk solemn spectacle and then the religious ceremony.  Unlike many people today, I feel very deeply about our sad human mortal reality.  At Westminster Hall where she now lies in state for public viewing, the brief ceremony words of Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby quoting gospel passages of Jesus's own words about afterlife were absolutely powerful that reflects how infinitely serious death is and should be for all of us that value loving existence.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

David777 said:


> After rising this morning before sunrise and turning on my TV I rarely do early morning, I was surprised to see a minute later the Queens casket procession starting.   So watched that most impressive whole mile walk solemn spectacle and then the religious ceremony.  Unlike many people today, I feel very deeply about our sad human mortal reality.  At Westminster Hall where she now lies in state for public viewing, the brief ceremony words of Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby quoting gospel passages of Jesus's own words for an afterlife were absolutely powerful that reflects how infinitely serious death is and should for all of us that value existence.


You're so right David. As I watched and listened to the Archbishop.. I couldn't help thinking that her whole family, while mourning her, will be thinking of their own Mortality.. especially the older Members..


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 14, 2022)

Pinky said:


> "Not available in your country"


If you have YouTube, you should have it.  I've been streaming all this from day one through that venue.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

I have been watching this every so often and will as the days pass.  There was one soldier who fell, but got back up.  

Live viewing from Westminster Hall of the public passing her majesty's coffin:  This is from The Sun newspaper.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Owlivia said:


> I have been watching this every so often and will as the days pass.  There was one soldier who fell, but got back up.
> 
> Live viewing from Westminster Hall of the public passing her majesty's coffin:  This is from The Sun newspaper.


..another who keeled over while guarding the coffin.. don't know why he fell because they're only standing in 20 minute shifts. Perhaps he was ill , the police rushed to pick him up..


----------



## Blessed (Sep 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..another who keeled over while guarding the coffin.. don't know why he fell because they're only standing in 20 minute shifts. Perhaps he was ill , the police rushed to pick him up..


It has got to be an awful lot of pressure standing there. They are also grieving, maybe not sleeping well or eating enough.  Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

This is the Queue tracker..






People are queuing for many hours.. and through the night. I wouldn't do it.. I applaud those who feel that they need to do it, but much as I mourn the passing of the Queen,  essentially these people are queuing for miles.. to say goodbye to a box..


----------



## Laurie (Sep 15, 2022)

For those who are interested a lying in state is being livestreamed in entirety, and you should be able to find it online. 

Apologies if this has already been mentioned


----------



## caroln (Sep 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> People are queuing for many hours.. and through the night. I wouldn't do it.. I applaud those who feel that they need to do it, but much as I mourn the passing of the Queen,  essentially these people are queuing for miles.. to say goodbye to a box..


There's no way I could stand in a que that long of a time.  My back couldn't take it.  I have to lean on my shopping cart to check out at the grocery store if the line is too long!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

caroln said:


> There's no way I could stand in a que that long of a time.  My back couldn't take it.  I have to lean on my shopping cart to check out at the grocery store if the line is too long!


tell me about it..my back wouldn't take it either.. nor would my bladder...


----------



## caroln (Sep 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> tell me about it..my back wouldn't take it either.. nor would my bladder...


Yeah, that too!  Didn't think about that!


----------



## Remy (Sep 15, 2022)

@hollydolly I saw a woman carrying a pillow (I was surprised they let her in with it) so she must have been waiting outside for some time. Also a very elderly man with a cane escorted by another gentleman. I sure hope they let the elderly man ahead in the line. 

I heard a guard fainted. At least that's what CNN said this morning. I feel sorry for those guards and wondered what their time allotment is. 

When I woke up the procession was in progress so of  coarse I watched it.


----------



## Jules (Sep 15, 2022)

Do they have porta potties and garbage cans along the route?  I’d be very disappointed to see strewn garbage after this.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

yes they do.. but not as many as you'd like to hope. London has a complete shortage of Rubbish bins.. because when we were a target of IRA , and more recently Islamist Bombers. the litter bins were removed in most places to prevent parcel bombs being left in them. Very inconvenient for us , and tourists , but it's the steps we had to take to prevent  terrorism


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Remy said:


> @hollydolly I saw a woman carrying a pillow (I was surprised they let her in with it) so she must have been waiting outside for some time. Also a very elderly man with a cane escorted by another gentleman. I sure hope they let the elderly man ahead in the line.
> 
> I heard a guard fainted. At least that's what CNN said this morning. I feel sorry for those guards and wondered what their time allotment is.
> 
> When I woke up the procession was in progress so of  coarse I watched it.


Yes the Guard fainted, I saw it live. I can only presume he was sick, because the guards are only doing 20 minute shifts around the coffin...


----------



## J-Kat (Sep 15, 2022)

It’s very touching to watch the lying in state.  Salutes, curtsies, bows, all ages, some able and some not so able using canes and wheelchairs, some tears but overall quiet, respectful and solemn emotion.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Princes William and Harry will take part in a special vigil in honour of the Queen on Saturday, it has tonight been reported.
The Prince of Wales and the Duke of Sussex are set to join the Queen's six other grandchildren in a special 15 minute vigil at Westminster Hall.
The eight grandchildren will reportedly stand in silence beside Her Majesty's coffin, in a scene which will mirror the Vigil of the Princes.

The special vigil saw King Charles, Princess Anne, Prince Andrew and Prince Edward, stand guard at St Giles' Cathedral in Edinburgh earlier this week.

Charles, Anne, Andrew and Edward will repeat the vigil at Westminster Hall on Friday night. It will now be followed by a separate event by the grandchildren on Saturday.

And in a further twist, the Duke of Sussex  reportedly will be allowed to wear military uniform at the event,  having up until now been prevented from donning military colours.










The irony of Harry and Andrew not being permitted to wear Uniform is that they were the only members of the RF to serve in the Army and Navy during a war...  but due to being stripped of their jobs as working members representing the RF,  they were disallowed the right to wear Uniform as they followed the Cortege


----------



## Remy (Sep 15, 2022)

0400 London time and the crowds are not thinning one bit. 

Just watched the change of guards.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

If I'd been standing for hours in the  rain to view the Casket.. I'd be furious if someone took my  lipstick from me

*Security jobsworths had a field day as they took hand sanitiser and boiled sweets from elderly mourners queuing.
*
_Stewards in hi-vis were accused of being overzealous as they cracked down on what could and could not be brought into Westminster Hall.

Mourners also described brazen pushing-in towards the back of the line as young people took advantage of spaces left by slow elderly people in the queue.

Officials have enforced airport-style security as the public enter the Palace of Westminster.

One mourner was forced to hand over a single Werther's Original, lipstick and hand sanitiser, while others told of various items being confiscated.




_
Matthew, 39, said:  I was told to throw away my little bottle of glasses cleaner, you'd just never have even thought of it.' He was also made to empty the liquid out of his electronic cigarette.
*Jane, 53, had a confrontation with the stewards after they demanded she hand over her perfume bottle.

'They told me to throw away my Chanel No 5 but I begged and begged. I nearly cried,' she said. 'They wanted my make-up too but I hid it.'
*
While some could not be without their perfume or snacks, it was revealed that others couldn't part from their pets.

A Parliamentary source told the Daily Mail that officials have stopped six mourners from entering Westminster Hall after they were caught trying to smuggle in their pet dogs hidden under coats.

*As of 11.30pm last night, the queue was 4.9 miles long, drifting back as far as Southwark Park in Bermondsey, with an estimated wait time of nine hours.

A little over two hours later, the wait time had jumped to 14 hours,* although the mileage of the queue remained the same.












 It's very thoughtful of those people to want to pay respects to the Queen... but I'm afraid the only person I might queue up to see lying in state would be my own family member...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> If I'd been standing for hours in the  rain to view the Casket.. I'd be furious if someone took my  lipstick from me
> 
> *Security jobsworths had a field day as they took hand sanitiser and boiled sweets from elderly mourners queuing.*
> 
> ...


And I’d leave my Chanel #5 at home


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> And I’d leave my Chanel #5 at home


yep me too.. but taking lipstick and breath freshener from people who have queued all night in the rain, is a step too far IMO>.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## RobinWren (Sep 16, 2022)

I have just finished watching the vigil and in the line I saw a lady in a wheelchair and another lady on crutches, what devotion. I so admire those two women, I would not be able to do that. 
My daughter and I did queue for about 4 hours to get into Buckingham Palace way back in the 90's


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

The Final Vigil before the funeral on Monday.. all 4 siblings in uniform  stand guard around their mother's coffin, as the Public walk through..










..and the extended Royal Family are in attendance also..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

A man has been arrested after he appeared to ‘rush’ towards the Queen’s coffin in Westminster Hall.

Footage streamed from within the building, where the late monarch is lying-in-state, paused around 10pm.

When it re-started, it was noted that the Royal Standard flag draping the coffin had been moved.

 A man ‘pushed mourners out of the way’ and ‘tried to lift standard on the Queen’s coffin’.





He was arrested for an offence under the Public Order Act and is currently in custody.'
The Queen lying in state at Westminster Hall has been covered via live stream on the BBC 24-hours a day since the coffin arrived on Wednesday.

But the cameras, which are delayed for around 30 seconds, quickly cut away from the coffin around 10pm today. The cameras did not turn back to the casket for around 15 minutes.

One mourner who witnessed the incident, last night told The Sun: 'It happened so fast.'

The mourner, who did not wish to be named, described members of the public 'hysterically crying' and 'shaking' after the incident.


----------



## Remy (Sep 16, 2022)

@hollydolly I had wondered if something like this would happen, the man who lunged to toward the casket.

I've been fascinated by the devotion of the people streaming through. All ages, a couple people in wheelchairs, people with canes, a woman with a walker, different ethnicities, women wearing head scarves. I guess two more days.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

All 8 of the Queen's Grandchildren stood vigil at her Coffin today...








For those who don't know...  from Back to Front.. Peter Philips  44 yrs )..eldest Grandchild, son of Princess Anne...  In front of him, the youngest grandchild, Prince Edward and Sophie Wessex  Son, James 14 years old...  Next to him is Zara  41 yrs old .. daughter of Princess Anne .. In front of Zara is Lady Louis , daughter of Prince Edward and Sophie .. age 18...  alongside her is Eugenie  32 yrs old daughter of Andrew and Fergie..  and her sister Beatrice 34 yrs old...

The clearly in front is Prince William.. and Harry .. 40 and  38 yrs old respectively...

they all have children of their own ... ... except the Wessex children.. giving the Queen 12 great grandchildren


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

The future King...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2022)

Amazing scenes. Thank you, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

The Queen Consort will tomorrow pay a televised tribute to the late Queen, recalling her 'wonderful blue eyes' and saying: 'I will always remember her smile.'
On the eve of the State funeral, Camilla will speak warmly of her admiration for her mother-in-law, and for the way she carved out a role while being in the difficult position of a 'solitary woman' in a man's world.
The pre-recorded address will be broadcast on the BBC shortly before a one-minute silence in honour of Elizabeth II at 8pm.
Camilla will say: 'She has been part of our lives for ever. I'm 75 now and I can't remember anyone except the Queen being there.
'It must have been so difficult for her being a solitary woman. There weren't women Prime Ministers or Presidents. She was the only one, so I think she carved her own role.'
Remembering her personal connection to the Queen, Camilla will add: 'She's got those wonderful blue eyes... when she smiles they light up her whole face. I will always remember her smile. That smile is unforgettable.'

See 40 minutes of it here... Camilla talks


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 18, 2022)

I have become fascinated watching the ceremonial activities.  I found a you tube channel that has been streaming live.  Oddly enough, it is a news station out of Australia.  So here I am in New Mexico watching an Australian streaming channel to see live events taking place in the UK.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Butterfly said:


> I have become fascinated watching the ceremonial activities.  I found a you tube channel that has been streaming live.  Oddly enough, it is a news station out of Australia.  So here I am in New Mexico watching an Australian streaming channel to see live events taking place in the UK.


This is the problem with Youtube..


----------



## J-Kat (Sep 18, 2022)

uh oh, live streaming switched away for a bit.  Wonder what happened?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> uh oh, live streaming switched away for a bit.  Wonder what happened?


was it when Joe Biden and his wife arrived.. or Macron and his wife ?..I don't know why but it irritated me that Macron and his much older wife, arrived wearing training shoes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I wonder why Jill Biden didn't wear Black !!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Guests have begun arriving at Buckingham Palace for the reception held by the RF before the funeral tomorrow...





President Macron and Brigitte





King Felipe and Queen Letizia of Spain..




the new British PM Liz Truss and her husband


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Chinese Vice President Wang Qishan (pictured centre) was seen as part of his country's delegation at Westminster Hall this evening. 






Olena Zelenska, the First Lady of Ukraine, was pictured paying her respects to the Queen at Westminster Hall earlier today




President Jair Bolsonaro of Brazil and his wife Michelle Bolsonaro were among the world leaders to pay their respects inside Westminster Hall


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

King Carl XVI Gustaf and Queen Silvia of Sweden also arrived to pay their respects at Westminster Hall ahead of the funeral  





King Abdullah II of Jordan and Queen Rania arriving at Buckingham Palace





Emperor Naruhito of Japan was spotted arriving at Buckingham Palace on Sunday evening ahead of the 'reception of the century' hosted by King Charles and Queen Consort Camilla




King Juan Carlos and Queen Sofia of Spain arrived at Buckingham Palace


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

How the monarchies of Belgium, Spain, the Netherlands, Norway, Denmark, Sweden and Luxembourg are related to the Queen. All the major royal houses of Europe will be represented at the Queen's funeral at Westminster Abbey today


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2022)

Holly this has been interesting. Thank you for sharing all of this.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Holly this has been interesting. Thank you for sharing all of this.


Thank you, I'm happy to do it for anyone who does find it interesting..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

President of Ireland Michael D Higgins 





Ursula von der Leyen, the president of the European Commission, and her husband Heiko also arrive




Swedish King Carl XVI Gustaf, who was Elizabeth II's fourth cousin, and Queen Silvia head into the palace 





Emir of Qatar, Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani (back) arrives at the reception which will see 1,000s world leaders attend


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

King of Bahrain Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa (left) and Sultan of Oman Haitham bin Tarik (right), who only recently succeeded his cousin Qaboos bin Said to the throne in 2020








World leaders and heads of state arrive for a reception hosted by King Charles III for Heads of State and Official Overseas Guests, at Buckingham Palace in London




Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum  arrives for a reception hosted by King Charles III


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Beefeaters take a rest from Guarding the Queen.. in their 20 minute off 20 minute on shift..


----------



## J-Kat (Sep 18, 2022)

Really interesting, Holly.  Thank you for posting.  It appeared to me that Mrs. Biden was wearing muted dark gray while at Westminister which seemed appropriate in my opinion and changed to all black for the evening activities.  I’ve seen a few VIPs wearing black and white printed designs.  Is it cold there?  It seems many the regular folks who  have passed through had on coats or jackets.  Of course I guess standing outside at night it is likely cold.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> Really interesting, Holly.  Thank you for posting.  It appeared to me that Mrs. Biden was wearing muted dark gray while at Westminister which seemed appropriate in my opinion and changed to all black for the evening activities.  I’ve seen a few VIPs wearing black and white printed designs.  Is it cold there?  It seems many the regular folks who  have passed through had on coats or jackets.  Of course I guess standing outside at night it is likely cold.


it's cold at night..  in the low 50's.. and during the day it's around mid 60's...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Buckingham Palace have released a new Portrait of the Queen  on the Eve of her funeral..


----------



## RubyK (Sep 18, 2022)

Thanks for all the information and photos @hollydolly.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Margareta, Custodian of the Romanian Crown and Prince Radu of Romania




Bhutan's King Jigme Khesar Namgyel Wangchuck  and Queen Jetsun Pema 






Denmark's Queen Margrethe pays her respects to Britain's Queen, her third cousin at the lying-in-state at Westminster Hall, in London


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

You can sign the book of condolence here... 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...521.939019009.1662271465-554055972.1654236233


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You can sign the book of condolence here...
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...521.939019009.1662271465-554055972.1654236233


I signed it a couple of days ago


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Margareta, Custodian of the Romanian Crown and Prince Radu of Romania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am embarrassed to see our First Lady in dark gray instead of black.  Uncalled for.


----------



## Seren (Sep 18, 2022)

@hollydolly  thanks for all your hard work 'reporting' on the activities and progress. I've been glued to the TV, like most in the UK who didn't go to London, and was really touched that David Beckham waited in line and didn't use his celebrity to queue jump when a short-cut was offered to him. Liz looks Trussed up and far too starchy. I laughed out loud when I saw the motorcade for President Biden - no disrespect intended at all, its just that our entire RF have been schlepping about in public greeting people and shaking hands and although security is of course always present it's not overtly in our faces. PB and party arrived in about 9 cars/vehicles and you could hardly see him for SS agents  He did say some very nice, sincere and touching things about HMTQ though.

Sky News reported tonight that many of the world leaders were not happy to be brought to the Palace via bus! 

I can't see grey clothing, only black, but maybe that's my monitor.

I found it particularly touching that Mrs. Zelensky was present, given the challenges taking place in Ukraine xxx

Is that man next to President Macron (in his trainers) holding a _gun_???


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

LOL..No @Seren  its not a gun it;s an Umbrella... ...and yes.. as usual..( sorry American friends).. the USA as usual had to have a huge protection squad..just in case some old woman mistakes Biden for Trump  and beats him over the head ?.. just joking ,  I dunno..lol )...

yes I agree about Beckham.. he was extremely genuine in his respect for the Queen and other people.. and didn't take the opportunity to Queue jump when it was offered, that says a lot about the Character of the man


----------



## Jules (Sep 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I agree about Beckham.. he was extremely genuine in his respect for the Queen and other people.. and didn't take the opportunity to Queue jump when it was offered*, that says a lot about the Character of the man*


It certainly does.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Although I thought Jill Biden should have worn black, I cut her a little slack until her very shiny outfit just stands out.  Cut the shine it would have been better.

I agree about the trainers/sneakers on the Macrons,  not appropriate, but who knows what they were thinking...

Has anything been said about the Putin ally having his photo taken as he posed by the Queen's coffin.  Very inappropriate and offensive.


----------



## kburra (Sep 18, 2022)

*Only in the UK.* Maderia Ave Shortlands Bromley Kent. The last time I passed that post Box was about 1952 on my paper Round!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

kburra said:


> *Only in the UK.* Maderia Ave Shortlands Bromley Kent. The last time I passed that post Box was about 1952 on my paper Round!!


we have these on every street corner.. it's been a fad for several years now , They're called knitted post box covers , and the people who knit them do so to celebrate special occasions.. Christmas et al... and in this cae The Queens life and death.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 19, 2022)

Watching the funeral now.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Owlivia said:


> Although I thought Jill Biden should have worn black, I cut her a little slack until her very shiny outfit just stands out.  Cut the shine it would have been better.
> 
> I agree about the trainers/sneakers on the Macrons,  not appropriate, but who knows what they were thinking...
> 
> _*Has anything been said about the Putin ally having his photo taken as he posed by the Queen's coffin.  Very inappropriate and offensive.*_


yes quite a lot of discussion going on in the media...


 



Putin ally sparks outrage for breaking no photo rule for Queen's lying in state​The President of Armenia has been accused of "disrespecting" the Queen after reports said he broke a strict no-photo rule.​ 
Queen: Armenian President has photo taken as he visits coffin​
_A Vladimir Putin ally has sparked outrage for breaking a no-photo rule in front of the Queen’s coffin at Westminster Hall. Her Majesty has been lying-in-state in the Hall since Thursday, allowing thousands upon thousands of members of the public – and, more recently, important officials from other countries – to file past and pay their respects to the monarch who died last Thursday after 70 years on the throne._
​

_Many commentators have drawn attention to the sombre atmosphere of the queues leading to the Hall and of the mourners walking past the coffin itself – one much quieter than normal day-to-day life and, in the second stage of the event, one without mobile phones.
President Vahagn Khachaturyan has, however, been caught allegedly breaking this rule.
Photos shared online show an aide to the Armenian President photographing his leader bowing in front of the Queen’s coffin.
Staff in the Hall were left outraged the by incident,_


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Guests taking their seats now ..at 10.35am.. Service will begin at 11am


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Her Majesty's coffin has so far been carried by a bearer party of eight pallbearers from the Royal Regiment of Scotland and The King's Body Guard for Scotland, who carried the late Queen into St Giles's Cathedral in Edinburgh, while a bearer party from the Royal Air Force was raised to convey her coffin onto the aircraft at Edinburgh Airport for her journey to London.

A bearer party from the Queen's Colour Squadron (63 Squadron RAF Regiment) carried Her Majesty from RAF Northolt into the state hearse for her journey to Buckingham Palace on Tuesday evening.

Royal coffins are lead-lined, creating a lead casket inside the oak coffin, to help preserve the body for longer in an airtight seal while the deceased is lying in state and for when they are laid to rest above ground.

In the case of Her Majesty's final resting place, she will be interred at the King George VI Memorial Vault alongside her late husband Prince Philip, and other late members of her family including her father King George VI, her mother Queen Elizabeth The Queen Mother, and sister Princess Margaret.

The vault is at St George's Chapel in the grounds of Windsor Castle, which has been the final resting place for members of the Royal Family since the 15th Century.

The coffin which was made for her majesty 30 years ago is made from English Oak, and lead lined making it extremely heavy...
 No-one knows the precise weight but it;s estimated at around 700 pounds ..
The Queen's coffin, adding to the weight, is also fitted with brass handles and other fitments, including fastenings to attach the Imperial State Crown, the sovereign's Orb, a golden globe that dates back to 1661 which is symbolic of the monarch's power derived from God, and the sovereign's Sceptre featuring a cross which was also presented at her coronation and which has been part of every coronation since Charles II in 1661.

Specialist funeral directors Henry Smith, which went out of business 17 years ago and also made the Duke of Edinburgh's casket, is reported to have made the Queen's coffin before maintenance of the casket was then said to have passed to funeral directors JH Kenyon Ltd of London.

North London-based company Leverton and Sons was put in charge of Royal funerals in the early 1990s.

Andrew Leverton, who manages the family business, told the Times newspaper in 2018 that the Queen's coffin had been ready for decades, adding: "It is made from English oak, which is very difficult to get hold of. Oak coffins are now made from American oak.

"I don't think we could use English oak for a coffin now. It would be too expensive."


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

The Princess of Wales arrives with her 2 eldest children...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

The grand oak doors of the UK's most important church - where Her Majesty married Prince Philip and had her coronation - opened at 8am, three hours before the service starts. 

2,000 royals, world leaders, VIPs and hundreds of members of the public will be in the Abbey as billions around the world will watch Her Majesty's state funeral. 

And outside hardy royal fans defied no-camping rules, as people of all ages set up tents, deck chairs and even a makeshift minibar to grab premium seats for the spectacle that will see 2million flood into the capital.
This morning, before dawn, stewards told campers to take down their tents. Huge crowds have also formed in Windsor, where the Queen will be buried this evening.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Guests taking their seats now ..at 10.35am.. Service will begin at 11am


I'm watching, Hols. Thanks for posting the livestream link.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

As i sang along with the Congregation to  the Lord is my shepherd, I got a little teary because we sang this at my own mothers' funeral, it was her favourite psalm..... and she also died in September.. and was called Elizabeth


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Much has been reported about the grief of Prince Charles.. and prince William... but we tend to forget the other family members sometimes. Look at the sadness and grief in princess Anne's eyes as she gazes at her mothers' casket.. 

To live a life into your 70's and never be without either of your parents, has to be hard to deal with their loss however expected..


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2022)

Woke up to the sound of bagpipe.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2022)

_Now, She belongs to the Ages._


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

As the Coffin Leaves Westminster Abbey for the final time


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> _Now, She belongs to the Ages._


Did you know , now we're in the Carolean age , which means In the reign of Charles


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2022)

Although I'm watching the service on TV I certainly appreciate all the pictures you have posted @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm watching now as the Pall bearers bring the Casket out into the Sunshine.. followed by the RF.. and King Charles sighs and audible sigh...I can see he's lost weight in 10 days .. his face is drawn and lined.. Not only has he lost a parent.. but he's never stopped  meeting and greeting dignitaries, and travelling all over the country meeting the public..

The Casket is now being taken to Wellington Arch.. this will take around 45 minutes and then she will be placed in the Hearse..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Wonderful to see The Royal Canadian Mounted Police leading the procession... immediately followed by representatives of the Royal Ulster Constabulary, NHS, along with detachments from the Armed Forces of the Commonwealth. ..which include the Australian and New Zealand representatives of the forces


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Some people are surprised that Joe Biden and his wife are in the 14th row ...  but in fact all the Royals of the Uk and Europe take precedence, and only The president and his wife were invited to the funeral, but were not permitted to  extend invitation to any members of their government or household 














The president of France, Macron... is 5 rows nearer the front on the opposite side of the aisle


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

When the casket is loaded onto the Hearse it will then travel at 12 mph ..the 22 miles to Windsor castle which the Queen thought of as her home, and not Buckingam palace which she thought of ( despite its 800 rooms ).. as her office. .. where the Queen will be laid to rest. The whole route to Windsor castle is expected to be lined by people...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Princess of Wales.. and children ,  and the  Duchess of Wessex..


----------



## MickaC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2022)

I have watched all of it so far and the procession from Westminster Abbey to Buckingham Palace is nearly over. I am in awe of King Charles' stamina having followed the gun carriage there and back and endured the lengthy funeral service. He is a man in his seventies and his day is not yet over. He must be exhausted.

The men and women who have escorted Queen Elizabeth II today are also worthy of admiration for their endurance and professionalism. They are clearly motivated by pride, respect and love. 

Putin, look with envy at the way a beloved leader is honoured by her people. You will receive nothing like this when you depart this world. You cannot compel love and you deserve none.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I have watched all of it so far and the procession from Westminster Abbey to Buckingham Palace is nearly over. I am in awe of King Charles' stamina having followed the gun carriage there and back and endured the lengthy funeral service. He is a man in his seventies and his day is not yet over. He must be exhausted.
> 
> The men and women who have escorted Queen Elizabeth II today are also worthy of admiration for their endurance and professionalism. They are clearly motivated by pride, respect and love.
> 
> Putin, look with envy at the way a beloved leader is honoured by her people. You will receive nothing like this when you depart this world. You cannot compel love and you deserve none.


...yes I said this before on this thread, Warri... also noted is that princess Anne too. is in her 70's and has marched side by side with her brothers every step of the way...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Just an amazing spectacle.. given that they had less than 10 days to co-ordinate everything...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ...yes I said this before on this thread, Warri... also noted is that princess Anne too. is in her 70's and has marched side by side with her brothers every step of the way...


I just caught a glimpse of Anne's face and she is very clearly showing the strain.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I just caught a glimpse of Anne's face and she is very clearly showing the strain.


I agree... the grief coupled with all the hard work leading up to the funeral, must have taken a great toll


----------



## jet (Sep 19, 2022)

farewell your maj,,proud to have had you as a boss


----------



## Mike (Sep 19, 2022)

That was a funeral with a difference, I have never
seen so much mourning, full of sincerity.

Our late queen was the most influential woman
of her day.

R.I.P. Mam!

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

The Cavalcade is in perfect synchronisation  as they make their way through the street and roads to Windsor Castle in Berkshire...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

The Queen will be laid to rest inside St George's Chapel at Windsor Castle 

The tiny chapel houses the remains of the late Queen’s father, King George VI, the Queen Mother and Princess Margaret.
When the Duke of Edinburgh died in April 2021, his coffin was placed in the 200-year-old Royal Vault beneath St George’s Chapel

However, this is not Prince Philip’s final resting place, and he will be transferred to the memorial chapel within St George’s to lie alongside his wife’s coffin.
The memorial chapel was built in 1969 after the death of King George VI. The King was originally interred in the Royal Vault when he died in 1952, before being moved to the memorial chapel upon its completion.

It will hold the remains of Queen Elizabeth and her husband Prince Philip, and already houses the bodies of George VI, the Queen Mother and Princess Margaret.

The pale stone annexe has a black stone slab set into the floor and is located on the north side of St George’s behind the North Quire Aisle.




The third and final service - a private untelevised interment in the King George VI Memorial Chapel - will begin at 7.30pm.

The service, also conducted by the Dean of Windsor, is open only to the King and Royal Family. 

They will lay the Queen's coffin to rest in the George VI memorial chapel alongside her deceased relatives. 
She will join her parents King George VI and the Queen Mother, Princess Margaret and her husband, Prince Philip.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Just so everyone who is watching  is aware that the Royal funeral cortege has deliberately  taken the route to Windsor Castle through all Hammersmith and Chiswick in London  and through  the  towns and villages instead of the normal route on the Motorway.. to give all of the public to pay their respects.. 

The Hearse is due to arrive at Windsor castle around 2.55pm GMT ready for the procession


----------



## caroln (Sep 19, 2022)

Well, I watched the whole thing and several random thoughts ran through my mind.
At least it wasn't raining.
The King looked like he was going to burst into tears through it all.
I wonder if the pall bearers were chosen with shoulder height in mind, so the casket would stay level.
What would they do if one of the pall bearers suddenly fainted?
All the horses were black except for the police horses.
I wonder what Queen Elizabeth, looking down all this, would think of it all?
Did they make sure there were no potholes in the roads?
Wouldn't it be horrible if the hearse engine didn't start for some reason?
They could have put temporary ramps over the stairs at the church to make it easier for the pall bearers.
For once Meghan didn't have a smile plastered on her face.
Why didn't they shorten the flag over the coffin so they didn't have to keep messing with it.
I wonder if King Charles thought, this will be me in a few years.

Just odd random thoughts.  I have to quit watching now.  Life calls.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

caroln said:


> Well, I watched the whole thing and several random thoughts ran through my mind.
> At least it wasn't raining.
> The King looked like he was going to burst into tears through it all.
> I wonder if the pall bearers were chosen with shoulder height in mind, so the casket would stay level.
> ...


We generally don't have potholes in our main roads...

The Queen would have loved it, Any Big Pomp and splendour was her passion

This is the south East of England, we don't get much rain here contrary to popular belief..

The hearse and all the Queens' fleet are maintained on a daily basis.. so unlike to not start

The king _of course was upset_.. he's burying his mother.. and further to that he now has the whole country to lead... at the grand age of 76...

The funeral is still ongoing... some of us will still be watching out of respect  while we still have a life.. and the Queen does not ... have a good day!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## rgp (Sep 19, 2022)

Not trying to be crass but ..... Just get it done. IMO it has been far too drawn out . Too much pomp & ceremony .... she was 96 , was anyone really _not_ expecting it ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

To add a tiny bit of levity to the proceedings.. for those who are still watching the procession at Windsor... it's said that all the florists ran out of flowers since the Queen died.. I'm thinking the same of all the Brasso and Duraglit for the Military...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> To add a tiny bit of levity to the proceedings.. for those who are still watching the procession at Windsor... it's said that all the florists ran out of flowers since the Queen died.. I'm thinking the same of all the Brasso and Duraglit for the Military...


I'm impressed with all the medals on the uniforms. We have Brasso and Silvo here .. haven't seen Duraglit.


----------



## caroln (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> We generally don't have potholes in our main roads...
> 
> The Queen would have loved it, Any Big Pomp and splendour was her passion
> 
> ...


These were rhetorical questions, just things flitting through my mind.  Oh, and I do have respect, just happen to have a doctor's appointment.  Sorry!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

caroln said:


> These were rhetorical questions, just things flitting through my mind.  Oh, and I do have respect, just happen to have a doctor's appointment.  Sorry!


well don't let us keep you...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

The crowd is more than 50 deep on either side of the great walk at Windsor.. just astonishing...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> The crowd is more than 50 deep on either side of the great walk at Windsor.. just astonishing...


It is amazing how many people have lined the streets to pay their respects to Her Majesty. I've felt overwhelmed a few times while watching.

I finally spied our Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau and his wife Sophie.


----------



## Kika (Sep 19, 2022)

The end of an era.
@hollydolly thank you for your ongoing commentary. 
It gives even more meaning to things I certainly would not have known nor noticed.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2022)

The bagpipes always raise the hairs on the back of my neck, and put a lump in my throat.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

For those watching live... the 3 men in morning suits  walking in front of the Hearse are the Queens' 3  personal Pages. The tall Bald one is Paul, who saw to her every daily need for 40 years. He spent more time with the Queen than her own family.. joined the Queens' staff as a 23 year old.. .. reffered to by the Queen as Tall Paul to differentiate between him and Paul Burrell ..the Butler who sold the story of Diana


----------



## jet (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> To add a tiny bit of levity to the proceedings.. for those who are still watching the procession at Windsor... it's said that all the florists ran out of flowers since the Queen died.. I'm thinking the same of all the Brasso and Duraglit for the Military...


buttons and most brass things are now staybright,,,,


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2022)

I've been glued to the TV since 5 a.m. (my admiration for the Queen got me up earlier than I would have risen for just about anyone else).  

The pageantry and dedication have been stupendous.  I wish I had a guide to who is who.....who are those people, why is he carrying that, why did they do what they just did, what is that piece of music, etc....?


What a magnificent send-off for such a deserving woman, a paragon of service and dignity.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> For those watching live... the 3 men in morning suits  walking in front of the Hearse are the Queens' 3  personal Pages. The tall Bald one is Paul, who saw to her every daily need for 40 years. He spent more time with the Queen than her own family.. joined the Queens' staff as a 23 year old.. .. reffered to by the Queen as Tall Paul to differentiate between him and Paul Burrell ..the Butler who sold the story of Diana


I wondered who they were, Hols. They must feel as though they've lost their mum


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

jujube said:


> I've been glued to the TV since 5 a.m. (my admiration for the Queen got me up earlier than I would have risen for just about anyone else).
> 
> The pageantry and dedication have been stupendous.  I wish I had a guide to who is who.....who are those people, why is he carrying that, why did they do what they just did, what is that piece of music, etc....?
> 
> ...


a little info for you...
Westminster Abbey’s Organist and Master of the Choristers, James O’Donnell, are directing the choirs and the Abbey’s Sub-Organist, Peter Holder, and Assistant Organist, Matthew Jorysz is playing the organ during the service.

Music before the service​
Fantasia of four parts - Orlando Gibbons (1583-1625)
Romanza (Symphony no 5 in D) - Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958) arranged by Robert Quinney (b 1976)
Reliqui domum meum - Peter Maxwell Davies (1934-2016)
Meditation on "Brother James's Air" - Harold Darke (1888-1976)
Prelude on "Ecce jam noctis" Op 157 no 3 - Healey Willan (1880-1968)
Psalm Prelude Set 1 no 2 - Herbert Howells (1892-1983)
In the Country Op 194 no 2 - Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924)
Fantasy on "O Paradise" - Malcolm Williamson (1931-2003)
Elegy Op 58 - Edward Elgar (1857-1934), arranged by Matthew Jorysz (b 1992)
Andante espressivo (Sonata in G Op 28) - Edward Elgar
Sospiri Op 70 - Edward Elgar

Hymns and prayers​The congregation is singing three hymns during the funeral ceremony which are:


The day Thou gavest, Lord, is ended
The Lord’s my Shepherd
Love Divine, All Loves Excelling
‘The day Thou gavest Lord is ended’ has a special meaning as it was performed as part of the celebrations for the Diamond Jubilee of Queen Elizabeth II’s great-grandmother, Queen Victoria, in 1897.

The second hymn, ‘The Lord’s my Shepherd’, was one of Her Majesty’s favourite pieces of music, having featured in a list of the late Queen’s top 10 pieces of music revealed in 2016.

It was also sung at Prince Philip and the Queen's wedding in 1947 so is a piece of music close to her heart.

A specially commissioned piece, 'Like as the hart', composed by the Master of The King's Music, Judith Weir, is sung by the choir followed by the Anthem, 'My soul, there is a country', set by Hubert Parry.

The choir then sings 'O Taste and see how gracious the Lord is', which was composed by Ralph Vaughan Williams for the Queen's Coronation in 1953.

The national anthem​As the service comes to an end, The Last Post will be sounded by the State Trumpeters of the Household Cavalry from the steps of the Lady Chapel.

After a two minute silence, The Reveille is sounded by the State Trumpeters followed by The national anthem, God Save The King.

The Sovereign's Piper of the Royal Regiment of Scotland plays 'Sleep, dearie, sleep' as the coffin and processions leave the church.

At the end of the service, Holder performs Fantasia in C minor BWV 562 by Johann Sebastian Bach.

After the service, Allegro maestoso (Sonata in G Op 28), Edward Elgar plays.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I wondered who they were, Hols. They must feel as though they've lost their mum


I agree.. not only a mother figure but an employer, and some of them live in grace and favour cottages so they'll not be certain of the future of their employment of their homes..


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2022)

rgp said:


> Not trying to be crass but ..... Just get it done. IMO it has been far too drawn out . Too much pomp & ceremony .... she was 96 , was anyone really _not_ expecting it ?


Why are you watching? How much respect is too much?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

@jujube ...a little help...










Empress Masako and Emperor Naruhito of Japan sat next to Malaysia's King Sultan Abdullah Sultan Ahmad Shah and Queen Tunku Azizah Aminah Maimunah Iskandariah. In front of them King Abdullah II and Queen Rania Al-Abdullah of Jordan.





The president of France, Emmanuel Macron, attended with his wife Brigitte





About 100 presidents and heads of government were thought to have been in the abbey.
US President Mr Biden and his wife Jill Biden sat next to an aisle, 14 rows from the front in the south transept of the abbey, behind the Polish president Andrzej Duda and his wife Agata Kornhauser-Duda.


----------



## Della (Sep 19, 2022)

This is wonderful, I keep getting chills over and over.  It's as though everyone in England came out to see her off.

How could anyone think of ending the monarchy?  This is such an amazing, timeless, and beautiful example of tradition and historical continuity.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

For anyone who is wondering when King Charles will be officially crowned ... 
_When is the coronation of King Charles III?_​_An official coronation date is yet to be announced, however the Telegraph reported that it is likely to be in spring or summer 2023, after a period of mourning for the late Queen.
The late Queen's coronation took place on 2 June 1953 following her accession on 6 February 1952, over a year after she ascended the throne._
_What will be the process of the official coronation?_​_It is expected that the coronation of King Charles III will be designed in line with his vision for a smaller, more modern monarchy.
The King will be crowned alongside his Queen Consort, Camilla.
Sources have said that the ceremony will be shorter, smaller and less expensive than that of Queen Elizabeth II's. It is also said it will be planned to be representative of different faiths and community groups - falling in line with the King's wish to reflect the ethnic diversity of modern Britain.
The coronation will include the oath required by statute and many of the ceremonies which were seen in the late Queen's service, such as anointing with consecrated oil, the delivery of the orb and the enthroning itself.
_


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

DD rang this morning.. and said altho' she not a Monarchist.. she will never forget the Queen obeying all the rules which was expected of her people ... as her solitary figure sat unaccompanied at the funeral of Prince Philip..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

The Queen's coffin bearers have a very important part to play in the late monarch's state funeral and were specifically chosen for this historic duty. These soldiers are part of the Queen's Company, 1st Battalion Grenadier Guards, and were  responsible for lifting the  coffin during her funeral service at  the Abbey and Windsor Castle.

The unit had deployed on operations in Iraq on the day of Her Majesty's death and was returned from operations for one final act of service for her. A senior officer had day-to-day control over the unit, however, it's understood the Queen had a strong connection with her soldiers, who will pay tribute to her during the historic service.

The Queen’s Company will keep its name until after Her Majesty has been laid to rest at The King George VI Memorial Chapel in Windsor Castle. After this point, it will be changed to reflect the succession King Charles 

They became the Queen's Company immediately after the death of George VI and the Queen has been commander ever since.

It's their role to protect her body, both in life and in death, remaining the Queen's Company until King Charles decides otherwise.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> DD rang this morning.. and said altho' she not a Monarchist.. she will never forget the Queen obeying all the rules which was expected of her people ... as her solitary figure sat unaccompanied at the funeral of Prince Charles..


I know you mean Prince Philip.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

The long walk at Windsor castle.. people were more than 50 deep to watch the Convoy

All just too much for 7 year old Charlotte..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## rgp (Sep 19, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Why are you watching? How much respect is too much?



 I am not watching . But it is on every news broadcast morning /noon/ & night.  It has nothing to do with respect IMO. She had my respect for her actions during WWII . For that I respected her greatly . But, day after day of TV coverage of her funeral is just pomp & ceremony for the people in attendance. .


----------



## Della (Sep 19, 2022)

This is probably an ultimate moment for so many people, from the young choristers to every single person who marched in the procession.  I noticed every red coat looked brand new.  Possibly the coronation will be as elaborate but I can't imagine even it outdoing this for grandeur.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2022)

The choir was just amazing!


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2022)

Holly, what was the march they played all through the procession?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

I am just looking at Dianas' younger brother in the congregations, stunned at how old he looks..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

jujube said:


> Holly, what was the march they played all through the procession?


which procession Jujube?...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> The choir was just amazing!


..now the second choir at St George's Chapel Windsor castle..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

jujube said:


> Holly, what was the march they played all through the procession?


The pre-service music included the following tunes played by Matthew Jorysz, the Assistant Organist of Westminster Abbey:

Fantasia of four parts by Orlando Gibbons
Romanza (Symphony no 5 in D) by Ralph Vaughan Williams and arranged by Robert Quinney
Reliqui domum meum by Peter Maxwell Davies
Meditation on ‘Brother James’s Air’ by Harold Darke
Prelude on ‘Ecce jam noctis’ Op 157 no 3 by Healey Willan
Psalm Prelude Set 1 no 2 by Herbert Howells
In the Country Op 194 no 2 by Charles Villiers Stanford
Fantasy on ‘O Paradise’ by Malcolm Williamson (1931–2003)
Elegy Op 58 by Edward Elgar and arranged by Matthew Jorysz


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2022)

Thanks for the info, Holly.  The different regiments and dignitaries interest me greatly.  The uniforms and decorations.  The things they are carrying.  

I've always been a Yankee royalist, I guess you'd say, ever since I was 10 years old and announced that I was going to marry Prince Charles.  Well, that ship sailed without me......


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2022)

I


jujube said:


> Holly, what was the march they played all through the procession?


I mean out on the road, the long march through London when her casket was on the gun carriage. The band played it over and over


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

The lone Piper is now playing... for anyone whose interested in the Bagpipes


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

jujube said:


> I
> 
> I mean out on the road, the long march through London when her casket was on the gun carriage. The band played it over and over


after the ceremony at Westminster ?... sorry Jujube ..can only find this.. don't think this is what you're looking for...

_Two new pieces of music have been specially composed for the ceremony by notable living British composers.

The first is ‘Like as the Hart’, an unaccompanied musical setting of Psalm 42 from the Book of Common Prayer by British composer, and Master of the King’s Music, Judith Weir CBE.

The second specially composed piece is the service’s Anthem, a setting of a text from the New Testament’s Epistle to the Romans by Scottish composer, Sir James MacMillan.

The choir will also perform an anthem by Hubert Parry, ‘My soul, there is a country’, which is one of six motets which make up the composer’s Songs of Farewell. Parry is a favourite of King Charles III, and in 2021, the then-Prince of Wales presented a film on Parry’s life titled, The Prince and the Composer.

A setting of Psalm 34 by Ralph Vaughan Williams, ‘O Taste and see how gracious the Lord is’, which was composed for Queen Elizabeth II’s coronation, will be sung following the prayers.
_
_*What instrumental music will be performed at Queen Elizabeth II’s funeral?*_​_The Last Post will be sounded by the State Trumpeters of the Household Cavalry from the steps of the Lady Chapel, led by Trumpet Major Julian Sandford.

A two-minute silence, heard across the United Kingdom, will follow, concluding with a sounding of The Reville by the State Trumpeters.

Following this, the congregation will sing the National Anthem, ‘God Save The King’. The Sovereign’s Piper of the Royal Regiment of Scotland, Warrant Officer Class 1 (Pipe Major) Paul Burns, will then play the traditional Lament, ‘Sleep, dearie, sleep’._


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2022)

Poor Charles. He looked so sad as the congregation in St George's Chapel sang God Save the King at the end of the second service.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 19, 2022)

Oh, my...the service is beautiful, but I can't even begin to imagine the exhaustion of all involved!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Whats' great about it is that as a family with the exception of one or 2 Black sheep.. they are close knit and a support for each other


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

@jujube  this might help...

all music played at the Queen's funeral


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

_The Queen has been laid to rest with her beloved husband Prince Philip after her crown, orb and sceptre were removed from her coffin so she could descend into her grave 'as a simple Christian soul'.

Her Majesty returned home to Windsor to be reunited for eternity with her husband, father, mother and sister in the crypt at St George's Chapel to the sound of a lone piper as her 70-year reign came to an end.

The Royal Family stood at the end of the short service as the Queen was slowly lowered down into the royal vault while the Dean of Windsor said: 'Go forth upon thy journey from this world, O Christian soul.' He also offered the commendation - a prayer in which the deceased is entrusted to God's mercy.

Moments earlier the Dean had placed her crown and other crown jewels on the altar before the Queen's staff was snapped - signifying the severing of the Queen from her service in death. The Garter King of Arms then pronounced the styles and titles of the Queen as all power and titles moved to her son, the King.

Her Majesty's long journey to her final resting place - and to be reunited with the Duke of Edinburgh - began in Balmoral on the day of her death 11 days ago and will end with her private interment at the castle's St George's Chapel this evening where the King will scatter earth on his mother's coffin at 7.30pm at a private family service.

Britain's longest reigning monarch had been carried into the historic church followed by Charles III, her children and grandchildren including Prince Harry and Prince William. St George's was where the Queen had sat alone during the funeral of Prince Philip last year - in one of the most poignant images of the pandemic.

The procession was led into the chapel by members of the Queen's royal household and the coffin was taken along the centre aisle of the nave to the catafalque in the Quire._

The end of the Elizabethan Era


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 19, 2022)

A beautiful and most dignified service.  Well done UK for that great lady.

Thanks for all the photos and info, Holly.


----------



## rgp (Sep 19, 2022)

Della said:


> FOX is showing Maury for you rgp.  They're having a baby daddy fight right now!



 So, you're staying tuned into one of your favorite programs ? Well, indeed .... enjoy !


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2022)

rgp said:


> So, your answer is some sort of wonky snide remark aimed @ me ? Just because I do not share your embrace for all this ridiculousnes ?
> 
> *Says a lot more negative about you , than it does me.*


That depends on who you ask.


----------



## caroln (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well don't let us keep you...


If you're going to be mean, I'm outta here.  Bye.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 19, 2022)

Beautiful, beautiful, but the removal of the crown from the casket and the lone piper at the end just did me in


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2022)

Ok, I finally found out what was played by the band during the long procession through London:  Beethoven's Funeral Marches 1,2 & 3,  Mendelssohn's Funeral March and Chopin's Funeral March.

I have no idea why that was driving me crazy, but now I know.....


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 19, 2022)

The RCMP led the procession, with 4 riders on black horses. Over her reign, the RCMP gave a number of their horses to the Queen. Her favourite black mare was named Burmese, a 14 year old horse. She rode Burmese every year at the Trooping Of The Colour until Burmese died, after which the Queen stopped riding, and instead rode in a carriage at the Trooping ceremony. Burmese was buried on the grounds of Windsor Castle. JimB.


----------



## Remy (Sep 19, 2022)

rgp said:


> So, your answer is some sort of wonky snide remark aimed @ me ? Just because I do not share your embrace for all this ridiculousnes ?
> 
> Says a lot more negative about you , than it does me.


It's OK not to be interested. Many aren't but I've watched a lot on YouTube of the lying in state the last few days. I especially found the people watching interesting. 

And @Della was clearly just making a joke. I don't think she meant anything negative or mean about it. I'm sure Della was watching Maury anyway instead of the funeral. (joking)


----------



## Remy (Sep 19, 2022)

Thank you for the pictures and commentary @hollydolly 

When I woke up this morning the procession was going up to Windsor Castle. I'll look online over the next few days for highlights.


----------



## Della (Sep 19, 2022)

rgp said:


> So, your answer is some sort of wonky snide remark aimed @ me ? Just because I do not share your embrace for all this ridiculousnes ?
> 
> Says a lot more negative about you , than it does me.


I was kidding with you, rgp.  I happened past it while clicking to find which announcer I liked best.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Remy said:


> Thank you for the pictures and commentary @hollydolly
> 
> When I woke up this morning the procession was going up to Windsor Castle. I'll look online over the next few days for highlights.


you're welcome Remy...  by the time the funeral had reached Windsor Castle after the Ceremony at Westminster Abbey, there was only a short time to go, but some might say the most important..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Some photographic memories of the Queen and her family... which you may or may not have seen before..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2022)

@hollydolly 
These photos are so lovely.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

feeding her own dogs..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

with Andrew and Edward


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2022)

Love that pic with her two youngest boys


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

With Edward..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Christmas '62.. with Andrew, Charles and Margaret


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2022)

That's not a Queen looking at those kids.  That's a mommy.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 19, 2022)

After her father was made King, those girls were always in the news.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> After her father was made King, those girls were always in the news.


well they would be because the eldest would become Queen.. just in the same way that Cahrles was always in the news.. and then William..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Charles and Anne








One of the few ti
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mes the Queen wore trousers other than Jodhpurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 this portrait photo was taken in 1960


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Rich29 (Sep 19, 2022)

Holly,
Thank you for the wonderful pictures


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

with George , Charlotte, and Zaras' eldest daughter Mia Grace

2 years ago at 94..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with 3 future Kings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2016..aged 90


----------



## rgp (Sep 19, 2022)

Della said:


> I was kidding with you, rgp.  I happened past it while clicking to find which announcer I liked best.



 It is difficult to sense a joke without an LOL,smiley face etc. So, if it is my bad ? I do apologise .


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Jules (Sep 19, 2022)

Thanks, holly for all those poignant photos of our Queen’s life.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

One is  not amused


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

..and having a fab time..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

making others laugh too..


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>




Such happy pictures...I am all choked up..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

a little late I know but I finally found the whose who at the funeral...for @jujube  and anyone else who wishes to know..




 Arthur , and Samuel Chatto, are the sons of Lady Sarah Chatto daughter of Princess Margaret.. 
The Earl of Snowdon ( David  Armstrong Jones)  is Princess Margarets' son..


----------



## Remy (Sep 19, 2022)

Amazing pictures again @hollydolly I think I've seen perhaps one or two of them only. The Queen's dogs were discussed several times I heard by commentators.

A PBS station is running the funeral and it starts again at 5pm, my time, so I can see the beginning.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 19, 2022)

Looking at the photo of Charlotte crying, scroll down and it looks like the future king is bugging her. Look at his face, boys will be boys.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 19, 2022)

As I look at the photo of Charlotte crying I scroll down, to me it looks as though the future king is bugging his sister. Look at his face, boys will be boys.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2022)

Well done, Holly. Elizabeth R must have been the most photographed woman on the planet over her lifetime. To see her in formal and informal settings over the decades is delightful. Her expressions from spontaneous laughter to "we are not amused" reveals her human side. Her love of horses and dogs, especially the dogs, is truly heartwarming.

How I wish I had the benefit of bespoke hats, coats, shoes and dresses but I wouldn't want to take on her public role for even one week, let alone a whole lifetime.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2022)

Thanks @hollydolly for a wonderful thread


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 19, 2022)

Thank you Holly for starting this thread, for all the information and history imparted by you. For all the fabulous photos of Her Majesty, I especially enjoyed the ones with her pets. My favourite was where she was feeding her dogs, scarf on her head and what looks to me like a chamber pot under the table.  if you turn it around there will be a handle. The mind boggles.
And I am only still halfway through the funeral.


----------



## Seren (Sep 19, 2022)

I've watched every moment and will never regret doing so. I so appreciate every single person who participated, from all the ones 'out front' to all those who worked in the background and whose faces we never saw, including the wonderful volunteers so cheerfully helping/guiding all who travelled to London and queued to view Her Majesty in Westminster Hall. Good grief, I couldn't have done that, not for so many hours. The thoughts and feelings shared by those interviewed 'on spec' have often moved me to tears. This morning I heard an audio interview with a man who had flown in from Arizona!

I wish to commend *SCOTLAND* for the way you tenderly cared for Her Majesty whilst she remained in your care before returning to us in England. To me, the outpouring of respect, appreciation and love I witnessed throughout the Queen's journey from Balmoral equals what we've seen in London.

Every part of what has taken place has moved me in different ways for different reasons. I have cried with our new King and his siblings, witnessing their palpable grief as they so faithfully discharge their duties. Without complaint. The way they have met with and given time to so many people, just ordinary citizens who wanted to honour The Queen. But what really undid me this afternoon was seeing those two precious little Corgis, knowing they will never see their mistress again, and she loved them so. And Emma, her favourite horse, standing so nicely on the grass at the side of the road, then gently stamping her foot as the hearse drew near. Such personal, intimate moments, and the King and his family chose to let us in to see all of it. I found it hard to swallow as I watched the the Crown Jeweler, Mark Appleby, remove the crown, sceptre and orb from the coffin, and the Lord Chamberlain break his wand of office, signifying the end of his service to the Queen as sovereign...

The lads and lasses gave Her a good send off. Kudos to all concerned.

@hollydolly I really think BBC and Sky News, at least, should pay you for your 'reporter at large' contributions here


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 19, 2022)

Holly, you are our heroine today for giving us your  own personal programme on Her  Majesty.
Many heartfelt thanks. I felt like Seren at so many of those personal moments. 
i watched so much of it, at different times and will go back to looking more on YouTube.
Along with things others have mentioned, I’ll forever  remember that look on King Charles’ face when they sang God Save the King to him. 
and all those peoples., solders and other groups, most young but many on in years, marching along never missing a beat, keeping the same postures for what seemed like endless miles.
As a mum, all I could think of was hoping there would be cold drinks and good meals for them when the processions were over.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 20, 2022)

@hollydolly 

I have just scrolled through all of your pics again and must thank you for doing such a mighty fine job.
Lovely to see the family at different times in their lives after the sad time we have just been through.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 20, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> I have just scrolled through all of your pics again and must thank you for doing such a mighty fine job.
> Lovely to see the family at different times in their lives after the sad time we have just been through.
> View attachment 240461


@hollydolly 
I add my thanks to you for all your efforts, done out of love for our Queen. Great big HUGS to you


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

Thank you everyone.. believe me it was my pleasure...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 20, 2022)

Emma, Queen's pony wears saddle with her headscarf


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 240512
> 
> Emma, Queen's pony wears saddle with her headscarf


yes it was so cute, but so sad.. I didn't post it on the day of the funeral..


----------



## MickaC (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## RnR (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2022)

Beautiful photos Holly. Always admired the Queen. Lovely lady.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

The quality of these Videos leave a little to be desired, and I don't know when they were recorded, but probably the 90's...

Princess Margaret the Queens'  only sibling.. talks about VE Day...   a very different time in History.. but a charming Interview..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

A year following the Queen 1992...

I've watched this a few times over the years.. it's long  at 1 hour 47 minutes, so you might want to dip in and out of it... ...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Sep 21, 2022)

I figured after the funeral that the Queen's passing would drop out of the news here and it has. How are things in going over there @hollydolly


----------



## MickaC (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Remy said:


> I figured after the funeral that the Queen's passing would drop out of the news here and it has. How are things in going over there @hollydolly


No, still very much front page news here...


----------



## MickaC (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2022)

Rest in peace.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## rasmusjc (Sep 23, 2022)

Our condolences to the Queen's family, and England.  Long live the King.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2022)

Queen’s Piper Who Woke Her Every Morning Plays Different Role At Her Funeral






_"The man who woke Queen Elizabeth II on the last day of her life also put her to rest.
For decades, the queen’s personal bagpiper, known as Piper to the Sovereign, acted as her personal alarm clock by playing under her window at 9 a.m. for 15 minutes at all of her official British residences."_

"Yet at the monarch’s funeral at Westminster Abbey on Monday, Pipe Major Paul Burns of the Royal Regiment of Scotland played a different tune, the Telegraph reports. "

"He closed out the queen’s funeral with a rendition of the traditional piece “Sleep, Dearie, Sleep” while her coffin was lowered into the Royal Vault beneath St. George’s Chapel, CNN reports."

"Burns was the one who roused the queen out of her slumber on her final day at Balmoral Castle, according to the Telegraph."

"Queen Elizabeth II was a longtime fan of the bagpipes, but she is certainly not the first monarch to be captivated by Scotland’s national instrument."

"The role of “Piper to the Sovereign” was established in 1843 by Queen Victoria, who became enamored with the instrument’s unique sound during a trip to the Scottish Highlands with her husband, Prince Albert. Since then, there have been 17 chief pipers."

_One of them, Scott Methven — who served Queen Elizabeth between 2015 and 2019 — spoke fondly of the late monarch to the BBC last week.
“It was a pleasure as her Majesty would stand and watch you play,” he told the BBC. “She enjoyed the bagpipes, but she got to know you as a person.”

"Methven also remembered a moment when the queen showed him kindness. He explained to the outlet that while he was serving her, his parents and wife died within an eight-month span."

“I was standing with the Queen and she said, ‘If you’re not here in the morning and you don’t play the bagpipes, then I know you’re away. Don’t wait to ask anyone, just go home if your family needs you because it’s family first.’”
He added: “She grabbed me by the arm again and said, ‘You know, Pipes, if anyone has a problem with that, you tell them that I said it was OK to go.’”_


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Queen’s Piper Who Woke Her Every Morning Plays Different Role At Her Funeral
> 
> "Pipe Major Paul Burns would play under Queen Elizabeth II’s window every morning at all of her British residences."
> 
> ...


..and the poor guy is now out of a job...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 241019


it's amazing after 70 years of her reign that so many are remembring her with Paddington. Sweet as it is.. the connection between her Majesty and Paddington only happened just a few months before her death.. and sadly long after Philip died so he didn't even get to see it


----------



## Jamala (Sep 24, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II had been interacting with Paddington Bear well before her much-loved Platinum Jubliee sketch went viral*. *
In 1986, Michael Bond creator of Paddington, wrote the book, Paddington at the Palace in which Paddington Bear visits Buckingham Palace, where he crossed paths with the Queen. The pair don’t actually meet, though Paddington says he spotted Queen Elizabeth II in the window.
Paddington once again visited Buckingham Palace in 2006, this time in ‘real life’ for a pantomime play called The Queen’s Handbag.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Jamala said:


> Queen Elizabeth II had been interacting with Paddington Bear well before her much-loved Platinum Jubliee sketch went viral*. *
> In 1986, Michael Bond creator of Paddington, wrote the book, Paddington at the Palace in which Paddington Bear visits Buckingham Palace, where he crossed paths with the Queen. The pair don’t actually meet, though Paddington says he spotted Queen Elizabeth II in the window.
> Paddington once again visited Buckingham Palace in 2006, this time in ‘real life’ for a pantomime play called The Queen’s Handbag.


so no interaction with the Queen at all... as I said..

Paddington bear has been a much loved toy for decades, my daughter had one in the 70's.. and it lost it's shine for the last decade or more, but once again, due to the Paddington meets the Queen.. actually even then he didn;t it was all smoke and mirrors and Tv trickery .. he has a new resurgence


----------



## MickaC (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Crowds gathered to watch a flotilla of 150 boats sail down the Thames in tribute to the Queen this evening. 

The luminescent tribute to Her Majesty was part of an installation called ‘Reflections’ and was originally planned to celebrate the Queen’s Platinum Jubilee.

The glimmering boats were attempting to recreate a beautiful ‘nighttime Canaletto scene’ – the Italian painter who’s best known for his canvases of Venetian canals.

The flagship was the Queens rowing barge Gloriana pictured during Reflections, Totally Thames festival, at dusk with the flotilla of boats on the River Thames


----------



## Blessed (Sep 24, 2022)

What a beautiful tribute.  I know she was watching from heaven and is in awe of the realization she made such a difference in the world!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

_A  young guardsman who took part in the Queen's state funeral has tragically been found dead at his barracks, MailOnline can reveal today.

Trooper Jack Burnell-Williams, 18, played a key role in the extraordinary procession guarding Her Majesty's coffin as it was carried on a majestic gun carriage from Westminster Abbey, through Whitehall, down The Mall and past Buckingham Palace to Wellington Arch earlier this month.

Police and paramedics from London Ambulance Service raced to Hyde Park Barracks in Knightsbridge, central London after the alarm was raised at 3.48pm on Wednesday. He was pronounced dead at the scene. Police said they are not treating the death as suspicious.

On the day of the Queen's funeral, the soldier's family proudly posted video footage of troops from the Household Cavalry Mounted Regiment taking part in the ceremony, saying that their son was 'doing his duty for the Queen on her final journey'.

But just days later devastated mother Laura, 42, posted a picture of her son, known to his family as Jak, on horseback in his ceremonial uniform and wrote in an emotional tribute on Facebook: 'Never ever thought I would be saying this but we as a family are all heartbroken with the sudden passing of our wonderful son Jak Williams yesterday.' 








During the funeral procession on September 19, Household Cavalry soldiers on horseback followed behind King Charles, and other senior Royals including Prince William and Prince Harry as they walked behind the Queen's coffin as it was hauled by gun carriage to Wellington Arch at London's Hyde Park Corner.

On the day of the funeral, Jak's father Daniel Burnell, 41, posted video footage and images of mounted soldiers from the Household Cavalry taking part in the procession.

'My son doing his duty for the Queen on her final journey. So proud of you Jak Williams xx very proud father xx,' he wrote._



R.I.P... far too young to die...


----------



## Remy (Sep 30, 2022)

OMG, that's so sad, his family must be devastated. Such a good looking young man.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2022)

This is a real find. Almost no-one has any recollection of the Queen mother speaking. This  Vintage video has surfaced of her making a 2 minute speech at the start of the War in 1939 ...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2022)

Isn't this a beautiful photo... the Queen off duty with the horses she adored..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2022)

..and isn't this a beautiful Autumn picture of her beloved Balmoral Castle where she died..?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)

In honor of the memory of Queen Elizabeth II the portrait is called "Like the Sun". Mixed media, acrylic on canvas by Naomi Fuks.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

It's been Unofficially announced, but by a very reliable source that despite ''old age'' being given as the cause of death ,  the Queen died from
  a form of myeloma — bone marrow cancer — which would explain her tiredness and weight loss and those ‘mobility issues’ we were often told about during the last year or so of her life.
The most common symptom of myeloma is bone pain, especially in the pelvis and lower back, and multiple myeloma is a disease that often affects the elderly.

..and she would have been very aware of it for at least 6 months before her death, and so with typical Stoicism, threw herself into her work in those last few months, but it would also explain the rapid loss of weight.. and the deep bruising on her hands


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> It's been Unofficially announced, but by a very reliable source that despite ''old age'' being given as the cause of death ,  the Queen died from
> a form of myeloma — bone marrow cancer — which would explain her tiredness and weight loss and those ‘mobility issues’ we were often told about during the last year or so of her life.
> The most common symptom of myeloma is bone pain, especially in the pelvis and lower back, and multiple myeloma is a disease that often affects the elderly.
> 
> ..and she would have been very aware of it for at least 6 months before her death, and so with typical Stoicism, threw herself into her work in those last few months, but it would also explain the rapid loss of weight.. and the deep bruising on her hands


Holly, I knew from looking at pictures of her, that she was quite ill.  It's a wonder she could walk and didn't fracture a load of bones, for heaven's sake.  My mom died from the same thing.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Holly, I knew from looking at pictures of her, that she was quite ill.  It's a wonder she could walk and didn't fracture a load of bones, for heaven's sake.  My mom died from the same thing.


So sorry your mum died of such a painful condition Lois.. ..I think with the Queen, she would have been in the very best care with several top surgeons and Doctors living at the Castle.. and would have had the best palliative care.. altho' during her last few months, as we all saw, she was resting heavily on a stick.. and cancelled several appointments , something she would never have done in her whole reign.. , and just days before her death, we saw a video of her chatting with some invited infrantrymen in her livingroom.. and as they entered the door, they stood just feet away from her and saluted, and she told them she couldn't walk to them, ( even tho' she was standing) that they must come closer to her.. so I now feel that when she insisted on attending these events in her home, she was very likely wheeled there, and then stood in one place for the few minutes she talked, and then was wheeled back to her room.. because the discomfort despite the painkillers.. or even the lack of , depending on how much she allowed them to administer .. would have been too much for her  to walk..


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

She worked to the last minute, bless her memory.
Makes me wonder if a certain manchild and his Harpy were aware of this, as I am sure the rest of the Royal Family were.


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 29, 2022)

I miss not seeing the Queen on tv. I loved the colourful, stylish  clothes she wore and the brilliant hats. RIP. Your Majesty.


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> I miss not seeing the Queen on tv. I loved the colourful, stylish  clothes she wore and the brilliant hats. RIP. Your Majesty.


I miss her too.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

A British Doctor and Geriatrician.. puts forward her theory as to how the Queen died...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

A Christmas Eve carol serivce dedicated to Queen Elizabeth II hosted by the Princess of Wales has been broadcast after being recorded at Westminster Abbey.

In a touching tribute to her late Majesty, musician Alexis Ffrench played In The Bleak Midwinter on a grand piano emblazoned with the Queen's image. 

The event was attended by King Charles III, the Queen Consort and the Prince and Princess of Wales, as well as Prince George and Princess Charlotte.

Speaking at the start of the programme, Kate said: 'This Christmas will be our first without her late Majesty Queen Elizabeth. 

'Her Majesty held Christmas close to her heart as a time that brought us together.'

n one of the most poignant sections of the service, William, Prince of Wales, read an extract from the late Queen's 2012 Christmas message. 

Reading her Majesty's words, he says: 'At Christmas I'm always struck by how the spirit of togetherness lies also at the heart of the Christmas story. 

'A young mother and a dutiful father with their baby were joined by poor shepherds and visitors from afar. They came with their gifts to worship the Christ Child. 

'From that day on He has inspired people to commit themselves to the best interests of others. This is the time of year when we remember that God sent His only son to serve, not to be served.'

He ends the sermon by saying: 'The carol In The Bleak Midwinter ends by asking a question of all of us who know the Christmas story of how God gave himself to us in humble service. What can I give Him, poor as I am?' 

It then goes into Alexis Ffrench's beautiful piano rendition of the festive favourite as the Prince continued to recite: 'If I were a shepherd, I would bring a lamb. If I were a wiseman I would do my part. The carol gives the answer. Yet what I can, I give Him. Give my heart.'


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

King Charles, First Christmas Message...


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm only saying this as an Anglophile, but was not impressed.  The cutaways were a distraction for me and it seemed like a public relations appeal for the Royal Family.  With all due respect, I miss the simplicity of the late Queen.  Every Christmas with her speech I would re-fall in love with her.

On with the new!  What do I know anyway, just a dopey American here!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I'm only saying this as an Anglophile, but was not impressed.  The cutaways were a distraction for me and it seemed like a public relations appeal for the Royal Family.  With all due respect, I miss the simplicity of the late Queen.  Every Christmas with her speech I would re-fall in love with her.
> 
> On with the new!  What do I know anyway, just a dopey American here!


well they're damned if they do and damned if they don't. Currently they're trying to bring the RF into the 21st Century, let them become more for the people than the standoffish family  whose  lifestyle is paid for by the common man..  as well as fighting off libel claims from the Megwitch corner.. 

However with regard to the  Traditional Christmas  morning church walk.. it was widely reported that Andrew would not be appearing.. well he has no shame.. and he was there large as life! Bold as Brass he reached out to the waiting Royal fans whose faces tell their own  story.. the Man is so arrogant ... it beggars any kind of sense..






...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2022)

@Pepper ..how long did you live in London.. and do you feel that you have a connection to it and have more knowledge about it than most Americans ?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2022)

I lived almost three years in London (in Chelsea and Swiss Cottage). and two years in Oxford and about six months in Glastonbury.  Time in my head is starting to get forgetful and confused.  I also lived in West Berlin for about six months & a year in Zurich.  The plane rides I took were SO
CHEAP (around $100 round trip), I was known to fly back to NYC whenever I missed the folks, but retained my residences so I went from home to home.  I'm a Cancer, so I carry my home on my back!  Everywhere I went was home.

I have loved England since I was a small girl.  I love the history, the literature, etc.  While I feel very connected, I can't say I have more knowledge than other Americans, just very deep feeling.

When I was about 17 I was hypnotized and did a past life regression.  I insisted I had the same first name, lived in Canterbury, and my husband was a tradesman, don't remember what trade all these years later.  OK, cute story, but a few years later actually went to Canterbury and Did Not Need a Map.  Freaked my travelling companion right out!  Me too.  Very sobering moment.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I lived almost three years in London (in Chelsea and Swiss Cottage). and two years in Oxford and about six months in Glastonbury.  Time in my head is starting to get forgetful and confused.  I also lived in West Berlin for about six months & a year in Zurich.  The plane rides I took were SO
> CHEAP (around $100 round trip), I was known to fly back to NYC whenever I missed the folks, but retained my residences so I went from home to home.  I'm a Cancer, so I carry my home on my back!  Everywhere I went was home.
> 
> I have loved England since I was a small girl.  I love the history, the literature, etc.  While I feel very connected, I can't say I have more knowledge than other Americans, just very deep feeling.
> ...


Fabulous story...how really fascinating, Peps... I do believe even if you don't, that because of your 3 years here in London, and then Oxford ..which for anyone who doesn't know is not London, but just 60 miles NW of London... and Canterbury is 3 hours drive west ...  both places are very different to the Capital... so in that sense Pepper, you got a rounded view of at least the south and south west of England.. more than the average American.. and also a view of the British people which is not easy to get correctly  by just visiting..people tend to caricature us after a  vacation ...

Plane rides are still very cheap relatively.. so we all can still hope around Europe when we feel like it.. it's just accomodation that  is very expensive ..the young of course don't care where they lay their head..


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2022)

Traveled through north, Scotland and Wales as well.  Never made it to Ireland.  Didn't want to.  Not sure why.  Things are starting to get vague so I better start writing things down before I forget forever!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Traveled through north, Scotland and Wales as well.  Never made it to Ireland.  Didn't want to.  Not sure why.  Things are starting to get vague so I better start writing things down before I forget forever!


Good idea...


----------

